# National Blog



## Eric Fryer

So far so good.... Its pretty cool to see all the pictures and blog of the Pre-national training. And that picture of Slider, might be the best picture of a retriever I have ever seen on-line. Hope the trial coverage is as good as this.... or better


----------



## Breck

Seeing one of the pictures I'd like the blogettes to see if they can find out when was the last time a women born and raised in England qualified and handled a dog in the National Retriever Championship.
???


----------



## Marvin S

I hope that whomever is doing the blog gets their SC working so they can orcistraight ;-).


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Breck said:


> Seeing one of the pictures I'd like the blogettes to see if they can find out when was the last time a women born and raised in England qualified and handled a dog in the National Retriever Championship.
> ???


Is Lauren from England????

Like very much reading the blog and looking at those pics!!!


----------



## golfandhunter

Where is the blog?
Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## golfandhunter

golfandhunter said:


> Where is the blog?
> Thanks,
> Gregg


Found it, duh


----------



## Rainmaker

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Is Lauren from England????
> 
> Like very much reading the blog and looking at those pics!!!


Lauren is Texan. There are other women listed as handlers. Linda Bogusky, Alice Woodyard, Patti Kiernan, Alex Washburn, Martha Russell, Lynn Dubose, Dolores Smith, probably more I missed. I have no idea who was born/raised in England, perhaps Breck can provide the answer to his trivia question.


----------



## Scott Bass

Rainmaker said:


> Lauren is Texan. There are other women listed as handlers. Linda Bogusky, Alice Woodyard, Patti Kiernan, Alex Washburn, Martha Russell, Lynn Dubose, Dolores Smith, probably more I missed. I have no idea who was born/raised in England, perhaps Breck can provide the answer to his trivia question.


Sammie Thompson is the one!


----------



## Breck

I know Dr. Sammie and hope she does well next week. I think she came to the US around college age or so. 
I'm interested to know from the historians who the last women was, born/raised in England, to qualify for and handle a dog in the National.
Anyone?


----------



## Jeff Bartlett

Slow to none on blog pictures and comments. Is anyone having same problem


----------



## EdA

Breck said:


> I know Dr. Sammie and hope she does well next week. I think she came to the US around college age or so.
> I'm interested to know from the historians who the last women was, born/raised in England, to qualify for and handle a dog in the National.
> Anyone?


I am fairly certain that the first and the last are the same and it is not gender specific


----------



## Breck

Well good for her. She's become an excelent student of the game mentored by the amazing Rando!
She's a vet too Dr Ed.


----------



## FOM

There are two scratches: 1 and 38

But it looks like you can not change your picks on EE.

"The trial will begin with dog number 31. The first four rotation numbers were given. They will be 31, 57, 83, 4. "

"The announcement was made that the 2013 National Open will be held in Cheraw, SC

The Judges for 2013 National Open will be Larry Smith, Phil Heye, Jim Cope"


----------



## Breck

Yea darn. No way to win now. I picked Pink so I'm down 1 dog before the 1st.


----------



## Breck

What will tomorrows weather be at the start? Fog? Dew?


----------



## TollerLover

I think the weather will be dark - test dog at 6:30 am!!!


----------



## awclark

Cheraw would be in SOUTH CAROLINA, not North Carolina.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TollerLover said:


> I think the weather will be dark - test dog at 6:30 am!!!


No. It won't be dark.


----------



## moscowitz

I thought Sammie was still in High School and that was a hard core New Jersey accent. Good Luck Sammie


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Breck said:


> Yea darn. No way to win now. I picked Pink so I'm down 1 dog before the 1st.


Same here. I picked Pink. She is very talented dog.


----------



## Dan Wegner

FOM said:


> There are two scratches: 1 and 38
> 
> But it looks like you can not change your picks on EE





Breck said:


> Yea darn. No way to win now. I picked Pink so I'm down 1 dog before the 1st.





Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Same here. I picked Pink. She is very talented dog.


Make that three of us that picked #38 "Pink" - FC-AFC Seasides Get The Party Started. 

Too bad she came into season, I really thought she had a great shot at it this year!

Of course I'm a bit biased, seeing as how my boy, "Traitor", is out of her... Still, she's one heck of a fine animal!


----------



## David McLendon

Pink is right on schedule, she was in last fall about this time too.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

No pics of Tia even when she had a no bird? All the blogging about all the other training groups but 1. Hmmn.


----------



## Eric Fryer

What happened to Bisquit? Thats to bad, I was pulling for Bill and Sarita...


----------



## FOM

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No pics of Tia even when she had a no bird? All the blogging about all the other training groups but 1. Hmmn.


My guess is pictures will follow, putting text on a blog is easier than posting pictures, it's awfully early to be complaining!


----------



## 8mmag

Dan Wegner said:


> Make that three of us that picked #38 "Pink" - FC-AFC Seasides Get The Party Started.
> 
> Too bad she came into season, I really thought she had a great shot at it this year!
> 
> Of course I'm a bit biased, seeing as how my boy, "Traitor", is out of her... Still, she's one heck of a fine animal!



I don't even see ya on the EE list big guy...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

FOM said:


> My guess is pictures will follow, putting text on a blog is easier than posting pictures, it's awfully early to be complaining!


I guess my sarcasm was missed??


----------



## EdA

Thus far two dogs have done the blind "respectfully" and one dog did the retired gun "respectfully", do they mean respectably?


----------



## AmiableLabs

EdA said:


> Thus far two dogs have done the blind "respectfully" and one dog did the retired gun "respectfully", do they mean respectably?


Hmmm....... I am sure you are right, but aren't all respectable dogs respectful?


----------



## 2tall

Could someone post the blog link? Thanks.


----------



## Kevinismybrother

here you go

http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## 2tall

Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## 2tall

Are they supposed to go in the water or not on the blind. The description of the tests sounds like they just cross the levy. Several posts mention dogs taking the water. Which is right?

I LOVE the picture of Guide. Looks like he is chewing on a stick. What pressure?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Dan Wegner said:


> Make that three of us that picked #38 "Pink" - FC-AFC Seasides Get The Party Started.
> 
> Too bad she came into season, I really thought she had a great shot at it this year!
> 
> Of course I'm a bit biased, seeing as how my boy, "Traitor", is out of her... Still, she's one heck of a fine animal!


Wondered what had happened!! Too bad!


----------



## EdA

Hard to tell what's going on, they are 10 dogs behind reporting, no diagram or picture of the test, room for improvement


----------



## AmiableLabs

It says they had a system problem with Blogger.

Of course, right when I am wanting to hear how John and "Diva" did.


----------



## EdA

Diva had a no bird but 76 ran 30 minutes ago so she may have run by now


----------



## dpate

I'm not normally one to complain because I realize that there is a lot of work going into this but I think a lesson or two could be learned from the Canadian National blogs...pics, description of tests, etc.

http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/2012/natl-am-mon.html#wp1029836

Still, a thanks goes out to those working on this.


----------



## Howard N

> Hmmm....... I am sure you are right, but aren't all respectable dogs respectful?


Nope, my old dog Tracker was a pretty respectable and respectful most of the time, But........

.....You should have seen the looks he gave me when I missed a shot.


----------



## Denver

AmiableLabs said:


> It says they had a system problem with Blogger.
> 
> Of course, right when I am wanting to hear how John and "Diva" did.


Looks like John and Diva did a nice job!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Where in Texas and Arkansas is the Tornado warning?


----------



## EdA

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Where in Texas and Arkansas is the Tornado warning?


East/Northeast Texas, no where near the NRCS


----------



## dogcommand

Ok, what happened to #52? Said go back 6 dogs but I don't see that she ever came back.


----------



## ReedCreek

Love, love, love this picture of little Indi!!! Indi is the youngest dog running at the Nationals...not yet 3...she is one fantastic little girl!!! Understand she had a great run! Go Chris and Indi....


----------



## Annette

Wonder if they will finish? I guess the blog is behind again.


----------



## EdA

Annette said:


> Wonder if they will finish? I guess the blog is behind again.


They are doing about 8 per hour, good daylight until 5:20 +\- so probably 10 dogs tomorrow


----------



## Annette

Thanks Ed that is what I kinda thought.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Is there a diagram yet anywhere ? Can't tell anything regarding the blind.
respectfully ...workmanlike ? Dunno....


----------



## Jeff Atkinson

ReedCreek said:


> Love, love, love this picture of little Indi!!! Indi is the youngest dog running at the Nationals...not yet 3...she is one fantastic little girl!!! Understand she had a great run! Go Chris and Indi....


Was able to get out and watch about half the day. This pup is a barn burner and yes, she had a great run. I hope to sneak out one afternoon and watch the latter series.


----------



## joeharris

ReedCreek said:


> Love, love, love this picture of little Indi!!! Indi is the youngest dog running at the Nationals...not yet 3...she is one fantastic little girl!!! Understand she had a great run! Go Chris and Indi....


Her proud parents are here in Colorado following all the action and cannot be prouder.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Janet---dog #52 was put at the end so will run tomorrow.

Glenda


----------



## RJW

Jeff Bartlett said:


> Slow to none on blog pictures and comments. Is anyone having same problem



I was earlier today but it seems to have cleared up for me this evening.


----------



## RJW

2tall said:


> I LOVE the picture of Guide. Looks like he is chewing on a stick. What pressure?



I caught that also, to funny......


----------



## MikeBoley

2tall said:


> Are they supposed to go in the water or not on the blind. The description of the tests sounds like they just cross the levy. Several posts mention dogs taking the water. Which is right?
> 
> I LOVE the picture of Guide. Looks like he is chewing on a stick. What pressure?


Water is not on line but not far off. Dogs should take levee, many did, some cut the corner while on the levee. going straight to the water and fat is not the best place to be.


----------



## EdA

MikeBoley said:


> Water is not on line but not far off. Dogs should take levee, many did, some cut the corner while on the levee. going straight to the water and fat is not the best place to be.


Thanks for the clarification Mike, always good to have a knowledgeable on site person to sift
through the narrative.


----------



## Breck

So was this one of those run by water kind of blinds where water is off line that people say you don't need to train for?

Blog
What happened to the early morning posts and the 1st 10 dogs?

edit. OK if you keep hitting last of Previous Posts the posts that fell off the page come up if you're interested.


----------



## John Lash

The blog is excellent! I'm glad someone is doing it.


----------



## MikeBoley

Breck said:


> So was this one of those run by water kind of blinds where water is off line that people say you don't need to train for?
> 
> Blog
> What happened to the early morning posts and the 1st 10 dogs?
> 
> edit. OK if you keep hitting last of Previous Posts the posts that fell off the page come up if you're interested.



Not one of those run past water. Very good blind. I dont think any dog will be dropped for getting wet. those that went in fat will probably not have a happy face on the page.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

John Lash said:


> The blog is excellent! I'm glad someone is doing it.


Yes agree and I like the pictures. Wish there was something on the setup; sketch, a pic or drawing or does that come later?


----------



## Wade Thurman

How is the lighting at 6:45-7 am in Texas?


----------



## EdA

Wade said:


> How is the lighting at 6:45-7 am in Texas?


Sunrise 6:50, lighting should be good


----------



## bfarmer

Dr. Ed,
Can u call me please?
8324734359


----------



## Chris Videtto

Is Connie ok? Just saw the scratch!


----------



## bfarmer

Fine when she aired at 530am but limping bad when time to run.


----------



## Rainmaker

bfarmer said:


> Fine when she aired at 530am but limping bad when time to run.


So disappointing, sure hope she's okay.


----------



## FOM

Dogs 10 & 63 dropped.

61 picked up on water blind.


----------



## ReedCreek

Does anyone know if they plan on doing test diagrams? It is very difficult to see the tests on the videos (at least for me) and while the pictures of them are nice, they are not as "telling" as a sketch would be.


----------



## wetdog

Grrrrr, I do not see "previous posts" on my blog page. I can click on "current posts" but besides the date, I cannot seem to go back in time for a particular date. Guess I am just a geezer, but have really looked hard at the blog page to find out how the earliest dogs did yesterday. Any more hints?


----------



## wetdog

Never mind, I got it....kinda goofy way to get back in time, but it works....thanks Breck


----------



## lamella expert

Go to *Archive* for Nov 11th (yesterday) .Accounts of dog work and additional pictures


----------



## FOM

FYI they are up to dog 85...blog is slightly behind!


----------



## Annette

Thanks for the update on the #.


----------



## FOM

Dog 90 picked up


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

FOM said:


> Dog 90 picked up


Picked up the bird?? do you mean or picked up?


----------



## Annette

I am afraid the reporters have all fallen asleep. Sure not very exciting folloeing the blog!


----------



## FOM

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Picked up the bird?? do you mean or picked up?


They were picked up, done, finished...


----------



## born2retrieve

Where are they running today. Like to go watch. Need directions


----------



## EdA

from IH 45 Conroe Tx go west on Hwy 105, through Montgomery, turn left (S) at the high school just a mile or so W of town, should be signs on 105, there is a light, don't remember the name of the road but it takes you to Red Bird Meadow Farm, very easy to find


----------



## ReedCreek

Number of whistles is really telling me little....sure wish there was a bit more description as to challenging the blind, etc....I imagine it must be hard to retport and I am sure that they are doing the best that they can...but still, unless we are counting whistles it means little as to the performance on the blind...


----------



## Ted Shih

ReedCreek said:


> Number of whistles is really telling me little....sure wish there was a bit more description as to challenging the blind, etc....I imagine it must be hard to retport and I am sure that they are doing the best that they can...but still, unless we are counting whistles it means little as to the performance on the blind...



Lots of whistles to get into the water off the land bridge is a bad sign. I'm not so sure about other whistle counts.


----------



## FOM

Dog #102 picked up


----------



## AmiableLabs

ReedCreek said:


> Number of whistles is really telling me little....sure wish there was a bit more description as to challenging the blind, etc....I imagine it must be hard to retport and I am sure that they are doing the best that they can...but still, unless we are counting whistles it means little as to the performance on the blind...


I mostly agree. One of the basic tenets of judging a blind is you don't count whistles you judge the line.

But still I think I am getting a feel for how the work is. How accurate that feeling is? Is mostly in doubt. ;-)

Nonetheless, I am very grateful for the work and the reporting by team RETRIEVERNEWS.


----------



## Breck

Knowing a few of the excellent dogs having difficulty getting into the second piece of water it must be a big ol' out to sea picture the dogs are getting or there's a big ol' cotton mouth sunnin' over there.


----------



## lamella expert

Entry into big pond is a shoreline curving to the right( away from "big water").; difficult angle to enter that piece of water. It is EZ for dog to make progress away from water. Hence the large number of whistles in that spot.


----------



## ReedCreek

Ted Shih said:


> Lots of whistles to get into the water off the land bridge is a bad sign. I'm not so sure about other whistle counts.


I figured that much .....and again, I realize it is hard to report....


----------



## Breck

Right OK I think I found the blind. easy for dogs to exit stage right after "land bridge".
This pic is "my guess" of the blind. Older image so work may have been done to the grounds and the point or whatever but think that's the mound and land bridge.


View attachment 9614


----------



## Lynn Moore

lamella expert said:


> Entry into big pond is a shoreline curving to the right( away from "big water").; difficult angle to enter that piece of water. It is EZ for dog to make progress away from water. Hence the large number of whistles in that spot.


Who are you, and thanks for the commentary.


----------



## Jill Chalmers

That's quite the blind! I was watching the video and wow!


----------



## Breck

Lynn Moore said:


> Who are you, and thanks for the commentary.


From the name I'm guessin' bill caps?


----------



## Breck

I viewed vid a dozen times but after test dog goes over mound I never see him again? Can anyone see dog take a cast?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I couldn't follow the dog on the video either.


----------



## Bubba

Me either- looked like the first act of a fat boy ballet.

Tutu regards

Bubba


----------



## 3blackdogs

*3rd series water blind*

blind is run from top down in photo, not exact but at least gives a picture to visualize.....


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Breck said:


> I viewed vid a dozen times but after test dog goes over mound I never see him again? Can anyone see dog take a cast?


No I sure can't. Can't even tell where he went to!!!

Where is the problem occurring on the blind in your pic?? That is quite the blind!!


----------



## AmiableLabs

If the satellite photos are any indication, that is one heck of a blind! That is definitely National Open caliber.

Thanks Breck and Lydia.


----------



## 3blackdogs

I'm not a lot more adept than my 'source' but I'm trying to figure out a way to get the photo larger so you can see a little more detail. It does indeed appear to be a rather....ahem....meaty blind??


----------



## EdA

nice picture of the blind, thanks to Jeff, no way they will finish today, projection was 5 min/dog or 12 dogs/hour, 2.5 hours of daylight left


----------



## 3blackdogs

This seems to enlarge a little better when you click on it.


----------



## Breck

View attachment 9617

I would wager when the dogs leave 1st piece of water and get on the bridge it's too early to give them a left hand into water so a right hand cast gives them a good look at the wide open run around space off to the right and then getting them back to the left to angle into the water becomes a battle.
Just guessing, I'm not there.


----------



## zipmarc

As the Fearless Leader in our past would have said, it looks like a humdinger of a blind.


----------



## FOM

Dog 18 picked up, #7 is also a pick up


----------



## FOM

25 picked up


----------



## FOM

Just a little insight to the blind, which should help explain some of the numerous whistles??



> When dogs get out of first water they disappear going down backside of dam. Some are showing up way right, needing multiple whistles to get in the water. Word is there's a small piece of water at bottom of backside of dam, which probably is pushing them right if they choose to avoid, or square it.


----------



## Annette

I have now lost 3 of my EE picks on this blind alone!


----------



## kjrice

Annette said:


> I have now lost 3 of my EE picks on this blind alone!


Would that be blind luck?


----------



## Annette

I guess you could say blind luck!


----------



## john fallon

FOM said:


> Just a little insight to the blind, which should help explain some of the numerous whistles??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When dogs get out of first water they disappear going down backside of dam. Some are showing up way right, needing multiple whistles to get in the water. Word is there's a small piece of water at bottom of backside of dam, which probably is pushing them right if they choose to avoid, or square it.
Click to expand...

A blind where a dog can be* on line *and be out of sight and thereby out of the handlers control, with factors built into the blind at that point designed to push the dogs off line while out of said control , is not one that should be seen even at a week end test, much less a National.

john


----------



## Angie B

I have to agree with John there...

Angie


----------



## Annette

John does have a good point. 
The Blog says that 18 got the Blind although was out of sight for awhile.


----------



## FOM

Annette said:


> John does have a good point.
> The Blog says that 18 got the Blind although was out of sight for awhile.


My source said pick up and with the timeliness of the blog reporting, I'm gonna believe my source!  

Behind 15+ dogs regards...

Edit: Smashed it regards!


----------



## EdA

It might be prudent to refrain from Internet evaluation and judging based on 2nd, 3rd, and sometimes 4th hand information from someone who is viewing the test from 90 degrees and 50 yards from the line. While my sources are not numerous not a single person has viewed out of sight as an issue on this blind.


----------



## Chad Baker

Its a great blind just hope we get it in the morning!


----------



## Annette

Lainee I tend to trust you more than the blog.


----------



## FOM

EdA said:


> It might be prudent to refrain from Internet evaluation and judging based on 2nd, 3rd, and sometimes 4th hand information from someone who is viewing the test from 90 degrees and 50 yards from the line. While my sources are not numerous not a single person has viewed out of sight as an issue on this blind.



And my source does not view it as an issue I'm pretty sure, just offering an insight to the blind...not being critical.

We aren't there so none of us should critize the setup & I'm sure this kind of chatter could prevent some sources sharing insight, so complain away and we will all be stuck with just the blog!


----------



## lamella expert

FOM said:


> My source said pick up and with the timeliness of the blog reporting, I'm gonna believe my source!
> 
> Behind 15+ dogs regards...
> 
> Edit: Smashed it regards!


Pick up is decision of the handler (or sometimes the judges). Either way, it is finite. Poor or very poor can (sometimes) "play" in a National. All judgements are relative to the field and this appears to be a difficult blind.

That said, "failure on the weekend is the same as failure at a National"


----------



## zipmarc

> Originally Posted by *EdA*  It might be prudent to refrain from Internet evaluation and judging based on 2nd, 3rd, and sometimes 4th hand information from someone who is viewing the test from 90 degrees and 50 yards from the line. While my sources are not numerous not a single person has viewed out of sight as an issue on this blind.





FOM said:


> And my source does not view it as an issue I'm pretty sure, just offering an insight to the blind...not being critical.
> 
> We aren't there so none of us should critize the setup & I'm sure this kind of chatter could prevent some sources sharing insight, so complain away and we will all be stuck with just the blog!



I think Ed was referring to another comment, not to yours.


----------



## FOM

zipmarc said:


> I think Ed was referring to another comment, not to yours.



I was agreeing with him  or at least trying to (iPhone replying sucks!)


----------



## FOM

Sources say they stopped at 41 or 42. Sorry that's the best info I have right now...

Edit: confirmed 42 was last dog to run, 43 will start tomorrow


----------



## Brenda

Dog 42 did run as the last dog tonight


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Picked up the bird?? do you mean or picked up?





FOM said:


> They were picked up, done, finished...


it is a from way back term coined by some of the first Golden Retriever Owners running field trials.
when a Golden would balk at getting in the water it would be picked up by its handler and carried to the duck so as not to get its fluffyness wet........


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

After watching a lot of dog work today and running the blind this afternoon, I think it's an excellent blind. Every part requires being on your toes, and as I told Sammie, "Don't take one bit of it for granted!" From the first angle entry to the last second of the exit from the fourth piece of water - it's a challenge. It was definitely a rush to run!

BTW, the out of sight part is not causing any problems that you don't have plenty of time to remedy if your dog felt like running a WB today.


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Ken Bora said:


> it is a from way back term coined by some of the first Golden Retriever Owners running field trials.
> when a Golden would balk at getting in the water it would be picked up by its handler and carried to the duck so as not to get its fluffyness wet........


As Walter Solcheck said in "The Big Lebowski": You're entering a world of pain, my friend. You're entering a world of pain...


----------



## WRL

Ken Bora said:


> it is a from way back term coined by some of the first Golden Retriever Owners running field trials.
> when a Golden would balk at getting in the water it would be picked up by its handler and carried to the duck so as not to get its fluffyness wet........


Fluffy owners, don't get your bandanas in a wad....bora has hair envy.

WRL


----------



## AmiableLabs

Jennifer Henion said:


> As Walter Solcheck said in "The Big Lebowski": You're entering a world of pain, my friend. You're entering a world of pain...


Some would argue he is already in a world of pain! He owns Chessies. ;-)


----------



## Jeff Atkinson

I really hope I get back out to watch some of the latter series. Such a great event so close to home.


----------



## Annette

You must be kidding!


----------



## Annette

The above is in reply to Ken's statement about Goldens.


----------



## labsforme

Shhhhhh ! Casey really thinks he's black


----------



## Annette

Jeff that is true I never told him he is not a lab. Although he did fall for a flat coat in training at one point.!


----------



## Annette

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> After watching a lot of dog work today and running the blind this afternoon, I think it's an excellent blind. Every part requires being on your toes, and as I told Sammie, "Don't take one bit of it for granted!" From the first angle entry to the last second of the exit from the fourth piece of water - it's a challenge. It was definitely a rush to run!
> 
> BTW, the out of sight part is not causing any problems that you don't have plenty of time to remedy if your dog felt like running a WB today.


Thanks for your comments Lauren. Means a lot from someone who has run it.


----------



## kjrice

The blind looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## T.Lanczak

Thank you all for the constructive criticism and know that we are doing our best. Today we battled with issues on the blogger program not allowing us to post our diagrams and detailed photos of the test. However, we have called tech support and believe we have the issue resolved. Thanks for following and stay tuned for a good test tomorrow......

http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> After watching a lot of dog work today and running the blind this afternoon, I think it's an excellent blind. Every part requires being on your toes, and as I told Sammie, "Don't take one bit of it for granted!" From the first angle entry to the last second of the exit from the fourth piece of water - it's a challenge. It was definitely a rush to run!
> 
> BTW, the out of sight part is not causing any problems that you don't have plenty of time to remedy if your dog felt like running a WB today.


Very cool and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

From looking at the pictures on the blog this morning, the blind doesn't look all that tough for this caliber of dogs. But yet it seems to be.

Wonder what the water temperture is?


----------



## Granddaddy

Several of the competitiors have commented that not being able to see the dog at a couple of crucial points along the route have made the blind more difficult than it should otherwise be, in addition to wind & temps. It seems that even though the RAC has annually emphasized that tests should be set up with good ability for the handler to see the dog at all times & for the dogs to be able to clearly see the marks thrown that on occasion, theory and practice have some divergence.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I would like to run that WB with my dog. Looks like fun.


----------



## jenbrowndvm

T.Lanczak said:


> Thank you all for the constructive criticism and know that we are doing our best. Today we battled with issues on the blogger program not allowing us to post our diagrams and detailed photos of the test. However, we have called tech support and believe we have the issue resolved. Thanks for following and stay tuned for a good test tomorrow......
> 
> http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


Tara you have a thankless job and a tough crowd to please out here in cyberspace. I think all of us really just wish we were there to see all this great dog work for ourselves - so it is never enough . 

However, I would like to thank you and your team for all your efforts to keep us informed. I personally think you are doing a great job and appreciate the fact that you are working to make this a good resource for those of us who cannot be there. Keep it up!


----------



## FOM

Dogs dropped in third: 7, 11,18, 25, 33, 61, 72, 75, 83, 90, 97, 102


----------



## rboudet

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I would like to run that WB with my dog. Looks like fun.


Just dont mark it with a palmetto leaf.


----------



## Charles C.

Granddaddy said:


> Several of the competitiors have commented that not being able to see the dog at a couple of crucial points along the route have made the blind more difficult than it should otherwise be, in addition to wind & temps. It seems that even though the RAC has annually emphasized that tests should be set up with good ability for the handler to see the dog at all times & for the dogs to be able to clearly see the marks thrown that on occasion, theory and practice have some divergence.


I suppose I can understand it when the grounds are very limited, but it seems that those kind of blinds favor dogs that run straight lines over the compliant dogs willing to take casts. Maybe that's OK? I don't know. I might be biased because I'm fresh off of going home early after losing sight of my dog on line and having her come back in sight 30 yards off line.


----------



## FOM

4th series is a water/land triple with two retired (water on one bird only for obvious reasons) - short retired on right, thrown to end of point (a duck) catch just a little water. Long retired gun in middle all land (hen) thrown in front of brush pile. Flyer duck on left all land.

Dog 85 handled


----------



## 2tall

Anyone know what happened to Cane? I did not quite understand the blog entry on him.


----------



## FOM

2tall said:


> Anyone know what happened to Cane? I did not quite understand the blog entry on him.


Yeah he got dropped...  I would not use the blog to try and figure out the "why" .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

rboudet said:


> Just dont mark it with a palmetto leaf.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dogcommand

jenbrowndvm said:


> Tara you have a thankless job and a tough crowd to please out here in cyberspace. I think all of us really just wish we were there to see all this great dog work for ourselves - so it is never enough .
> 
> However, I would like to thank you and your team for all your efforts to keep us informed. I personally think you are doing a great job and appreciate the fact that you are working to make this a good resource for those of us who cannot be there. Keep it up!


 I would like to echo Jennifer's comments. It is all too easy to sit back an criticize from afar. You are doing a good job under difficult circumstances. Thanks, and keep it up.


----------



## FOM

The Blog has a few close up's of the water blind on today's posts...much better view of it in my opinion. Looks like a fun and challenging blind, I'm pretty positive I would of wanted to run it with an collar on Butthead!


----------



## Granddaddy

Charles C. said:


> I suppose I can understand it when the grounds are very limited, but it seems that those kind of blinds favor dogs that run straight lines over the compliant dogs willing to take casts. Maybe that's OK? I don't know. I might be biased because I'm fresh off of going home early after losing sight of my dog on line and having her come back in sight 30 yards off line.


My comment about the RAC & its position/recommendation was related to trials in general and not specific to the NRC. However, as a general comment when there is a wind in the face & temps lower than in recent past, then dogs can hesitate to get in the water when cast. That means even a momentary inability to see your dog can have grave effects. That said, in nat'ls, at least in my experience, the judges are much more forgiving of a missed cast or a required 2nd, 3rd attempt to get the cast needed when compared to a weekend trial.


----------



## kjrice

It sounded to me that "sight issues" were minimal and the important part was deciding how to come off the levee.


----------



## JS

Is there a page missing in the blog archives? Myah, #83 was dropped in the 3rd and I can't find a description of her blind in the blog. Anyone know what happened?

JS


----------



## Granddaddy

Sounds like to me, the blind was a challenge. Good for the judges. Notwithstanding, I have had 3 competitors tell me directly that they would have preferred to be able to see their dogs at a couple of crucial points just after casting. For sure, how a handler copes with the factors to minimize the potential for bad results is part of the challenge. Some handlers rise to the occasion, sometimes some don't. We'd all like another chance with the experince of failure to improve our results.


----------



## jeff evans

T.Lanczak said:


> Thank you all for the constructive criticism and know that we are doing our best. Today we battled with issues on the blogger program not allowing us to post our diagrams and detailed photos of the test. However, we have called tech support and believe we have the issue resolved. Thanks for following and stay tuned for a good test tomorrow......
> 
> http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/



Tarra, you are doing a great job! I appreciate that you know dogs and good dog work! I think we all need to remember it's not a prerequisite to have a blog, it's a privilege. I thank you for taking on the task when you could be training puppies! Thanks again!


----------



## FOM

dog 104 picked up


----------



## FOM

20 picked up, 24 handle


----------



## Howard N

Would someone clue me in on how to see the posts on the blog that were done earlier than what comes up? There are supposed to be some gallery pics posted yesterday of some of our local trialers who are down for the nationals. The earliest post I can see on yesterday's blog is dog 13 posted at 4:10PM. 

I know in past years I've found a link on the left to get to posts posted earlier, can't find it this year. Anyone got any help?


----------



## Susan

Me too. Can't find the link. Only get the current posts, not previous ones from same day. Tried all links on the page.

--Susan


----------



## EdA

Howard N said:


> Would someone clue me in on how to see the posts on the blog that were done earlier than what comes up? There are supposed to be some gallery pics posted yesterday of some of our local trialers who are down for the nationals. The earliest post I can see on yesterday's blog is dog 13 posted at 4:10PM.
> 
> I know in past years I've found a link on the left to get to posts posted earlier, can't find it this year. Anyone got any help?


I use IE and Mozilla both and both are compatible on my machine, could it be your browser? It is different on my Iphone, no links there at all


----------



## DoubleHaul

2tall said:


> Anyone know what happened to Cane? I did not quite understand the blog entry on him.


That will affect the pick 'em. Cane was the 2nd most popular pick.


----------



## FOM

Looks like the bales have posted bail! 

Sorry couldn't help myself!


----------



## kjrice

2tall said:


> Anyone know what happened to Cane? I did not quite understand the blog entry on him.


He didn't do the work.


----------



## 2tall

Smart Alec! For about 13 dogs or so, there was some kind of comment like, refused the water, scratch, huge hunt, sloppy ending, etc.. I was just hoping someone that was there would comment on Cane. A lot of fans here. Certainly no critique of the judges, the test or the decision.


----------



## TimThurby

2tall said:


> Smart Alec! For about 13 dogs or so, there was some kind of comment like, refused the water, scratch, huge hunt, sloppy ending, etc.. I was just hoping someone that was there would comment on Cane. A lot of fans here. Certainly no critique of the judges, the test or the decision.


If I remember correctly, he lost Cane at the end of the water blind.

Actually found it on my phone, 


> "Cane had 3 whistles to the land bridge. 4 to enter the big water. 3 whistles while swimming to the point then got out of the water on the right shore and all of sudden appeared at the bird."


----------



## Eric Fryer

I am happy with the blog this year. For the most part seems to paint a decent picture for us at home. One thing I really like is the interviews that they are doing with handlers and posting the video. I hope we can see more video as the week goes on.


----------



## AmiableLabs

Eric Fryer said:


> I am happy with the blog this year. For the most part seems to paint a decent picture for us at home. One thing I really like is the interviews that they are doing with handlers and posting the video. I hope we can see more video as the week goes on.


The coverage gets better and better, year to year. 

But we are still behind the technology curve. The technology exists to be streaming the event online, and even provide coverage announcers if they wanted. 

Imagine being able to watch every dog run from a camera mounted high up behind the line.

Imagine _Retriever News_ charging money for the access.


----------



## FOM

58 is being called a pick up


----------



## JustinS

Do they know why huck wasn't able to come up with the bird?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

T.Lanczak said:


> Thank you all for the constructive criticism and know that we are doing our best. Today we battled with issues on the blogger program not allowing us to post our diagrams and detailed photos of the test. However, we have called tech support and believe we have the issue resolved. Thanks for following and stay tuned for a good test tomorrow......
> 
> http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


Tera Thanks for the great job. Just got home from being away all day. Missed the Blog and did some catch up. Great diagram and good pics. Thanks again for your time and effort.ML


----------



## Bridget Bodine

sooo is the boat that they are jumping in line with the mark? in the water?


----------



## Jay Dufour

Bridget Bodine said:


> sooo is the boat that they are jumping in line with the mark? in the water?


What I was trying to figure out.Saw no mention of a boat as obstacle in the description.


----------



## FOM

I think the boat is the black object to the right in the picture??? Looks like it is laying upside down in the grass, maybe???


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

From my perspective on the line today, the boat is slightly off line to the right if the dog ran a chalk line to the right bird. Sure looks cool though!


----------



## 2tall

TimThurby said:


> If I remember correctly, he lost Cane at the end of the water blind.
> 
> Actually found it on my phone,


Thank you Tim. It's still a bit murky but I think I get the jist of it.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

FOM said:


> 58 is being called a pick up


S: Scratch - B: Break - H: Handle - P: Pick-up - I: Injury
X: Dropped - F: Finalist - W: Winner
FOM I am a little slow just found what the terms stood for!


----------



## FOM

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> S: Scratch - B: Break - H: Handle - P: Pick-up - I: Injury
> X: Dropped - F: Finalist - W: Winner
> FOM I am a little slow just found what the terms stood for!


That's what RN uses, not how I annotate the RTF Summary List which started well before the Callbacks...


----------



## Jeff Atkinson

That middle bird was tough to see as the sun began to go down.


----------



## T.Lanczak

We have been contacted about accessing previous posts on the blog. I found this difficult too as I like to look at my work on the front side to edit  So this is HOW TO ACCESS OLDER POSTS ON THE BLOG .On the left side of the Blog are previous dates that are links to a day. Below those are the word, "Older" -- if you click on that, it will take you back to earlier posts from that day. There are only so many posts allowed per page so keep clicking on "Older" to go back. Enjoy! We have currently made over 300 posts.....stay tuned we enjoy the critisim since it will only help improvement. Thanks all.


----------



## Charles C.

Did the test finish today?


----------



## Tom Watson

Yes, awaiting callbacks.


----------



## EdA

Charles C. said:


> Did the test finish today?


at 5:26 PM CST


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

See no description of the rerun for dog 65


----------



## jeff t.

Breck said:


> A 3 hr deliberation so far.....


Callbacks have been posted


----------



## FOM

> Back to the 5th are: 2,3,4,6,8,9,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,22,26,28,29,30,31,32,34,35,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,
> 50,51,52,54,55,56,57,60,62,64,65,66,67,68,69,70,71,73,74,76,
> 77,78,79,80,81,82,84,86,87,88,89,91,92,93,94,95,96,98,99,100,101,103,105


Dogs dropped: 5, 20, 24, 27, 36, 53, 58, 59, 85, 104


----------



## Jeff Atkinson

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> See no description of the rerun for dog 65


I saw 65 run. Obviously he's through to the next round. From what I remember, pretty clean flyer; hooked the hay bail (maybe the gunner) on the first RG, stayed dry to the bird and got wet coming back; did a good job on the 2nd RG.

I remembered this dog because he's team chocolate!


----------



## jeff t.

Jeff Atkinson said:


> I saw 65 run. Obviously he's through to the next round. From what I remember, pretty clean flyer; hooked the hay bail (maybe the gunner) on the first RG, stayed dry to the bird and got wet coming back; did a good job on the 2nd RG.
> 
> I remembered this dog because he's team chocolate!


Thanks for the info....and that's a she not a he


----------



## MooseGooser

How many series?? Total do they run?

Gooser


----------



## Jeff Atkinson

jeff t. said:


> Thanks for the info....and that's a she not a he


Even better! Missed the "i" in Jacki on my phone.


----------



## EdA

MooseGooser said:


> How many series?? Total do they run?
> 
> Gooser


a minimum of 10


----------



## Mike W.

78 back to a 5th series land quad. :shock:

Gloves are gonna have to come off.


----------



## DKR

Pulled into the hotel this evening in Conroe and came out about 9:30 to air the dogs and it was sprinkling. Hopefully it will only be enough to keep the dust down tomorrow.

Had to take a day off and come down for this.


----------



## lbbuckler

Anyone having issues with blog today or have they not updated since last night?


----------



## Chris Videtto

They posted sketch of 5th series! Now it's gonna get interesting.


----------



## wetdog

I saw one post done today....it is a sketch for the 5th series (I think) posted about 1/2 hr ago


----------



## EdA

Converging middle birds, looks tight on the diagram, interesting to see the time, with hunts could be 8-10 min/dog = 6-7 dogs per hour = all day and probably into tomorrow


----------



## lbbuckler

Looks like a mother...... if that wind direction is correct, anyone see a potential issue trying to get out to long pheasant hen?


----------



## Charles C.

EdA said:


> Converging middle birds, looks tight on the diagram, interesting to see the time, with hunts could be 8-10 min/dog = 6-7 dogs per hour = all day and probably into tomorrow


Looks like they could pick up the two middle birds in one pass ... that could save some time.


----------



## Tom Watson

Tight as a tick, as they say in East Texas. Perhaps the test will not be as tight as the diagram.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Charles C. said:


> Looks like they could pick up the two middle birds in one pass ... that could save some time.


Would that be marked as 2 excellent marks or would they rate one lower for lack of desire & running around the terrain?


----------



## RJW

Chris Videtto said:


> Now it's gonna get interesting.



X2 and good luck to all that have made it this far.


----------



## jenbrowndvm

I think they would have to say "worked smarter, not harder" 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Would that be marked as 2 excellent marks or would they rate one lower for lack of desire & running around the terrain?


----------



## Ted Shih

EdA said:


> Converging middle birds, looks tight on the diagram, interesting to see the time, with hunts could be 8-10 min/dog = 6-7 dogs per hour = all day and probably into tomorrow



Marshal's notes say 12.5 minutes per dog.


----------



## Tom Watson

Both test dogs did the test. Sources say it will take 2 days at 4-5 dogs an hour.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Are circles enroute, cover or water ?


----------



## canuckkiller

*5th series quad - marshal's diagram posted by rftn*

RE 5TH -
TIME PER DOG - NO, NOT 8-10 MINUJTES; UNLESS THE TEST/DIAGRAM IS 
"TWEAKED" SUBSTANTIALLY, TIME WILL APPROACH 10-12 MINUTES ...

THE ISOSCELES LINES OF 375 & 385 YARDS IN THE DIAGRAM TO A DOG LOOKS
LIKE CONCENTRIC FALLS ...OSTENSIBLY LANDING IN THE SAME PLACE,
VERTICALLY SEPARATED BY APPROX. 10-15 YARDS ... "THAT IN MY
OPINION IS UNREASONABLE & DIFFICULT TO SCORE FAIRLY".

W. D. Connor


----------



## FOM

This is what I've been told so far: first dog handled, second dog double handled, 3rd dog switched and 4th dog did it (Diesel and Pleasant) It took them just a little over 10 minutes to complete the test. Also this is 3rd hand info, so I will not update the summary list until I can confirm with a source actually there.

Also note the test got started a little late, too. Plus it is the workers party tonight, so split test for sure.


----------



## FOM

I've also been told the test is NOT as tight as the diagram shows, keep in mind these are Marshall sheets that are created during setup week and the judges can/do tweak the setups - this is the catch 22 of showing "us" the diagram - it's just info for us at home to have an idea of what the setup is gonna be, if we complain too much, the powers that be will say don't show us the setup/drawing/diagram...take it with a grain of salt!

The flyer has been moved in according to some one actually there.


----------



## JustinS

Any dog that makes it to the final series is going to have to earn it by the looks of this quad


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

So the Blog has not started yet???


----------



## FOM

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> So the Blog has not started yet???


The blog can NOT compete with txt messaging...it is started, but only shows the Marshall's diagram of the test. No info on the dogs yet. It runs any where from 20-90 minutes behind....


----------



## FOM

Dog 12 Picked up
Dog 13 & 14 - no birds
Dog 15 handled


----------



## leemac

On a test like this how much do no birds help/hurt a dog?


----------



## jenbrowndvm

If you go to the callbacks page, it looks like it it being updated faster than the blog can be posted. It shows dogs #4, 8, 12 were picked up and #6HH


----------



## Eric Fryer

Like Granddaddy used to say.... That there is a humdinger...


----------



## EdA

leemac said:


> On a test like this how much do no birds help/hurt a dog?


No birds are a factor, rarely are they positive more often they are negative. If there is a particularly difficult gun to pick out a second look might help but the downside is dogs rarely watch the birds the second time as they did the first time. Also keep in mind that if the no bird is on a flyer you do not erase that fall from the dog's memory so if they get a very different flyer than the one the no bird was called on that is a definite disadvantage.


----------



## FOM

Dog 16 (Gunzer and Colonel) did it

(Summary has been updated to the best of my knowledge/information)


----------



## DWJ

EdA said:


> No birds are a factor, rarely are they positive more often they are negative. If there is a particularly difficult gun to pick out a second look might help but the downside is dogs rarely watch the birds the second time as they did the first time. Also keep in mind that if the no bird is on a flyer you do not erase that fall from the dog's memory so if they get a very different flyer than the one the no bird was called on that is a definite disadvantage.


@ Ed A., during the 3rd. test which was a blind a few handlers used verbal commands during the blind. As a judge or per the standard judging practices, would a verbal command be viewed as a deduction or lower score compared to a handler that would not need to use any verbals on the same set up?


----------



## EdA

silent and verbal casting are merely individual trainer/handler choices, from a judging stand point it does not matter, I do not even note the cast as verbal or silent when I judge


----------



## EdA

Jay Dufour said:


> Are circles enroute, cover or water ?


those are mounds


----------



## Ted Shih

EdA said:


> silent and verbal casting are merely individual trainer/handler choices, from a judging stand point it does not matter, I do not even note the cast as verbal or silent when I judge



I also follow this approach. That is, I could care less whether a cast is verbal or silent as a judge (but, as a handler, I am always interested in the impact a verbal as opposed to a silent cast has)


----------



## FOM

dog 21 handeld


----------



## 3blackdogs

Disclaimer from Jeff - this may not be exact but it's close. The judges moved the flyer in (not reflected on the marshall's sheet posted on the blog)


----------



## EdA

3blackdogs said:


> View attachment 9650
> View attachment 9651
> 
> 
> Disclaimer from Jeff - this may not be exact but it's close. The judges moved the flyer in (not reflected on the marshall's sheet posted on the blog)


Jeff and his Ipad may have a future in journalism, tell him thanks from those of us at work!


----------



## kjrice

Test is eating the dogs up (as expected).


----------



## 3blackdogs

EdA said:


> Jeff and his Ipad may have a future in journalism, tell him thanks from those of us at work!


You have no idea how big a deal it is that he's doing what he's doing with his iPad......he definitely shouldn't quit his day job.


----------



## 3blackdogs

EdA said:


> No birds are a factor, rarely are they positive more often they are negative. If there is a particularly difficult gun to pick out a second look might help but the downside is dogs rarely watch the birds the second time as they did the first time.


I certainly agree with Ed, rarely is a no bird helpful. The only thing that might be of benefit in this scenario is for the early dogs: by having to drop back 6, there's more opportunity to get a little more scent laid down.


----------



## jenbrowndvm

This series is bloody so far - 4 pick ups, 3 handles, 1 double handle and no-birds galore. Feel bad for Tie and Moses who got a 2nd no-bird.


----------



## HarryWilliams

Wonder if anybody will leave the short right retired until last. HPW


----------



## PhilBernardi

I don't follow nationals of any type, but having that blog with interview videos and up-to-date information on each dog's run (as well as one can have it) is way cool. Nice setup.


----------



## Breck

folks aught to be hitting the dip pretty hard right about now........


----------



## 3blackdogs

Updated:







A little tighter GE angle: LRG pulled in a little, RR a bit wider. Same disclaimer applies.


----------



## dmccarty

From reading the RN blog, it looks like they have started picking up the long left retired before the long right retired? Is this correct?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

3blackdogs said:


> Updated:
> View attachment 9656
> 
> A little tighter GE angle: LRG pulled in a little, RR a bit wider. Same disclaimer applies.


Very nice info on the Blog. Just wondering, can they pick the marks up in any order. What is the order??


----------



## 3blackdogs

From the talented Jean Wu.... it's a photo of her sketch so her artwork isn't reproduced as well as it deserves. But it's another perspective of the test to consider, while the rest of us sit in our offices, fending off the fiscal cliff:


----------



## PhilBernardi

"...while the rest of us sit in our offices, fending off the fiscal cliff:..."

:mrgreen:


----------



## JustinS

Wow those two Middle marks would give an average dog an Anxiety attack 385 and 398 yard marks running into each other theoretically the dog could probably take the same route out to both birds


----------



## FOM

Wow, sorry to read about #43 - Ed Forry picked her up because she was too hot from hunting the other birds...what a heart break  for those cheering Piper on....good for Ed on doing what was right for the dog.


----------



## BonMallari

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Very nice info on the Blog. Just wondering, can they pick the marks up in any order. What is the order??


the dog/handler can pick them up in any order they choose


----------



## WRL

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Very nice info on the Blog. Just wondering, can they pick the marks up in any order. What is the order??


Question for you Mary Lynn, I see you have a qaa dog and a HRCH dog, did you run and handle these dogs? Just curious as I find it odd that you don't know about picking marks up however you want nor did you know what a layout blind was.


Just curious. Usually folks running at those levels would know those things.

WRL


----------



## thebigcat

WRL said:


> Question for you Mary Lynn, I see you have a qaa dog and a HRCH dog, did you run and handle these dogs? Just curious as I find it odd that you don't know about picking marks up however you want nor did you know what a layout blind was.
> 
> 
> Just curious. Usually folks running at those levels would know those things.WRL


That is interesting.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I've never been to a hunt test where a layout blind was used. Sometimes judges specific an order and mostly they don't.


----------



## Howard N

> Sometimes *judges specific an order *and mostly they don't.


This would not be for marks in an AKC retriever hunting test or field trial.


----------



## MooseGooser

Wayne Nutt said:


> I've never been to a hunt test where a layout blind was used. Sometimes judges specific an order and mostly they don't.


I think Wayne is addressing HRC..


----------



## Chris Videtto

Wayne Nutt said:


> I've never been to a hunt test where a layout blind was used. Sometimes judges specific an order and mostly they don't.


Wayne, The layout blind discussion was around using the layouts to retire gunners in a FT where there is limited cover/terrain to retire gunners. I have heard of using layouts at the line for AKC hunt tests though. 

Chris


----------



## Robert

Darn It! I was cheering for Piper this whole time.




FOM said:


> Wow, sorry to read about #43 - Ed Forry picked her up because she was too hot from hunting the other birds...what a heart break  for those cheering Piper on....good for Ed on doing what was right for the dog.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I haven't run AKC in a very, very long time. Just HRC. There all guns are retired behind a holding blind.


----------



## AmiableLabs

Wayne Nutt said:


> I haven't run AKC in a very, very long time. Just HRC. There all guns are retired behind a holding blind.


You mean "hidden," not "retired."

There is a difference between something that was never there, and something that was there and isn't any longer.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yes hidden.
But me and Rowdy are going to give AKC a whirl.


----------



## john fallon

> the dog/handler can pick them up in any order they choose


For the most part that is true....but on a re-run you must attempt to pick up the birds in the same order you did the first time.

john


----------



## rsfavor

My source, who shall remain nameless, but has the initials MS, says the wind shifted just as Chad and Trav got to the line. The wind is now blowing from behind and right of the handler. My source says he was extremely proud of Ali for coming up with the birds as well as he did. By the way, the wind has made another shift and is again favorable.


----------



## rboudet

john fallon said:


> For the most part that is true....but on a re-run you must attempt to pick up the birds in the same order you did the first time.
> 
> john


in the same order you "attempted" the first time.


----------



## rboudet

rsfavor said:


> My source, who shall remain nameless, but has the initials MS, says the wind shifted just as Chad and Trav got to the line. The wind is now blowing from behind and right of the handler. My source says he was extremely proud of Ali for coming up with the birds as well as he did. By the way, the wind has made another shift and is again favorable.


Your source, thats funny


----------



## rsfavor

Everyone around here seems to be afraid to name names so I figured I better be safe and keep my "source" confidential!!


----------



## EdA

john fallon said:


> For the most part that is true....but on a re-run you must attempt to pick up the birds in the same order you did the first time.
> 
> john


as the last sentence states the handler may not attempt to pick them up in a different order which is very different than he must pick them up in the same order, if the dog chooses a different order no harm no penalty 

The re-run of a mark or blind which was not previously completed shall be scored by taking into consideration the combined performances of the dog prior to the point of unfairness in the initial run and after the point of unfairness in the re-run. If there shall be more than one re-run of that mark or blind, the Judges shall exercise their discretion in determining how to score it fairly. 
The re-run of a mark or blind which was previously completed shall be scored on the first completion and faults committed on such re-run shall be ignored except that if the dog (1) does not complete that portion in accordance with the Judges’ instructions for the test or (2) commits any of the faults set forth herein as usually justifying elimination from a stake, he shall be penalized in the same manner as the Judges would penalize him regardless of the re-run. 

Notwithstanding the last sentence of Standard Procedure 8, a handler is not free to select marked falls in a re-run in an order different from the order in which they were selected in the initial run, and if the handler deliberately attempts to do so the dog shall be eliminated from the stake


----------



## john fallon

rboudet said:


> in the same order you "attempted" the first time.


Could be, but if you missed the short retired *and went long *and picked up the longer bird first ....the judges *might* want to try go long before short on the rerun.

john


----------



## Chris Videtto

rsfavor said:


> Everyone around here seems to be afraid to name names so I figured I better be safe and keep my "source" confidential!!


rsfavor, 

I hope you do a better job at concealing your passwords and such!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Atta boy Traveler.....from your half brother, Crosby!


----------



## rboudet

john fallon said:


> Could be, but if you missed the short retired *and went long *and picked up the longer bird first ....the judges *might* want to try go long before short on the rerun.
> 
> john


Then they would be wrong. If you attempted to pick up the short retired and the dog goes through and picks up the long retired you should attempt to pick up the short retired in the same order. 
Been there done that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

rboudet said:


> Your source, thats funny


No doubt. With those initials, I haven't the foggiest idea. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ClarkAnsel

Question - what is the purpose of the retired gun rather than concealing the gunner station in the first place. Is it a visibility thing on these long marks?


----------



## leemac

Here's a couple of questions for Dr. Ed, Ted, and any other judges out there keeping up with the nationals. Several really good marking dogs handled in the beginning of the fifth series. It seems that as the day progressed the test either became easier because of shifting winds/lighting conditions or the handlers were able to see things to help there dogs pick up the marks clean. Will the judges go easier on the dogs who ran first this morning when it comes time for call backs. I realize that not all handles are created equal. How much does the work in the first four series affect cuts after the fifth? Also, can a dog with one handle that makes it through the tenth series beat out a dog that comes through the tenth series clean?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

WRL said:


> Question for you Mary Lynn, I see you have a qaa dog and a HRCH dog, did you run and handle these dogs? Just curious as I find it odd that you don't know about picking marks up however you want nor did you know what a layout blind was.
> 
> 
> Just curious. Usually folks running at those levels would know those things.
> 
> WRL


Guess I don't know things. Just did want to know if the judge had said pick them up in a certain order or not. Is that OKAY!

Yes! I trained, ran and handle my own dog. I am very new to this FT. Thanks for asking!!!!


----------



## leemac

Oh yeah, how much do multiple no-birds for a specific dog figure into the equation?


----------



## EdA

leemac said:


> Here's a couple of questions for Dr. Ed, Ted, and any other judges out there keeping up with the nationals. Several really good marking dogs handled in the beginning of the fifth series. It seems that as the day progressed the test either became easier because of shifting winds/lighting conditions or the handlers were able to see things to help there dogs pick up the marks clean. Will the judges go easier on the dogs who ran first this morning when it comes time for call backs. I realize that not all handles are created equal. How much does the work in the first four series affect cuts after the fifth? Also, can a dog with one handle that makes it through the tenth series beat out a dog that comes through the tenth series clean?


Field trial judging is not done on a curve, changing conditions are part of the luck of the draw which usually balance out over the career of a dog, so benefitting from better light or better scenting is not and cannot be factored into the dog's performance. The fact that a dog has not handled does not imply that it has always had good marks so it is certainly possible that a dog with superior marks throughout the trial and a nice handle on one mark could beat out a dog who had less stellar marking throughout the trial. There are many historical examples of dogs with a handle winning when there were finishers who had not handled but whose overall work was not superior.


----------



## EdA

leemac said:


> Oh yeah, how much do multiple no-birds for a specific dog figure into the equation?


they factor into having bad luck


----------



## leemac

Thanks for the reply Doc. The dog I'm pulling for had a handle early after a couple of no-birds. Good luck to Holland.


----------



## EdA

leemac said:


> . Good luck to Holland.


Thanks, as I have said many times there is a luck factor at Nationals, it is not always having good luck, sometimes it is just not having bad luck.


----------



## BMay

Mary Lynn....I think you handled that very well. The questions that were asked, shouldn't have....


----------



## Chris Videtto

bmay said:


> mary lynn....i think you handled that very well. The questions that were asked, shouldn't have....


x'2...ml!!


----------



## WRL

BMay said:


> Mary Lynn....I think you handled that very well. The questions that were asked, shouldn't have....



WHY? I had questions and asked them. Pretty simple.

Like I said in my post, I found it curious.

Like she says in her post, if she has questions she asks.

Easy peasy.

FYI, she asked me as many questions as I asked her in her pm to me.

WRL


----------



## Jennifer Henion

WRL said:


> WHY?
> 
> WRL


A matter of taste, politeness and decorum.


----------



## John Lash

FWIW, Mary Lynn has a very nice dog and handles him well.


----------



## WRL

Jennifer Henion said:


> A matter of taste, politeness and decorum.


Who died and left you miss manners?

It would seem your knickers are in a knot but Mary Lynn's are not?


Way too many people here with "perceived injustices".

WRL


----------



## JKOttman

John Lash said:


> FWIW, Mary Lynn has a very nice dog and handles him well.


What he said!


----------



## Jennifer Henion

WRL said:


> Who died and left you miss manners?
> 
> It would seem your knickers are in a knot but Mary Lynn's are not?
> 
> 
> Way too many people here with "perceived injustices".
> 
> WRL


Couldn't help it. Had a fat naked guy with a gold chain flailing with abandon burning my eyeballs when I wrote that.


----------



## WRL

John Lash said:


> FWIW, Mary Lynn has a very nice dog and handles him well.


that is what I understand. And she has done well with him.

WRL


----------



## Ted Shih

Jennifer Henion said:


> A matter of taste, politeness and decorum.



I agree. When did civility become unfashionable?


----------



## T.Lanczak

GOOD DAY EVERYONE!!! We are finishing up th 5th Series of the 2012 National Open Retriever Championship today. Stay tuned to see who continues on to the 6th........

Thanks for following the BLOG http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## FOM

71 NB
73 H short retired
66 NB
67 H middle retired
74 did it


----------



## joel druley

Tera:
Thank you for you for your coverage of the National Open!


----------



## FOM

76 did the test


----------



## Carter

good job to all


----------



## Gene

The blog seems to have skipped dogs 79-83 in fifth series. Any news on those dogs. Particularly dog 82.

Gene


----------



## huntinman

Gene said:


> The blog seems to have skipped dogs 79-83 in fifth series. Any news on those dogs. Particularly dog 82.
> 
> Gene


Refresh your browser

Sounds like 82 did pretty well


----------



## jenbrowndvm

They are starting to come up now.....79 & 80 just posted.


----------



## labraiser

RTF has dog Louie 68 handling, but retriever news does not. Which is correct?


----------



## FOM

labraiser said:


> RTF has dog Louie 68 handling, but retriever news does not. Which is correct?


This is from the blog:



> *68. FC-AFC Candlewood GoldenDaze Louie “Louie” LM, Chuck Schweikert*
> 
> 
> Flyer: nice
> SR: tumbled on the way out but had a good mark on the bird
> LR: got to the area put up a tiny hunt and got it
> RR: went over the second mound pushed off left toward the LR and* Chuck Handled Louie* to the bird clean


So he is listed as a handle...also keep in mind he ran late last night and the worker's party was looming....so....


----------



## Rnd

labraiser said:


> RTF has dog Louie 68 handling, but retriever news does not. Which is correct?


Blog says handled on Right retired bird.


----------



## FOM

Callbacks: 2, 3, 9, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 28, 29, 31, 35, 37, 40, 41, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 56, 57, 62, 65, 66, 68, 69, 70, 74, 76, 77, 79, 80, 81, 82, 86, 87, 88, 89, 91, 92, 93, 96, 99, 101, 103, 105 (total 47)

dogs dropped: 4, 6, 8, 12, 19, 21, 22, 26, 30, 32, 34, 39, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49, 52, 54, 55, 60, 64, 67, 71, 73, 78, 84, 94, 95, 98, 100 (31 total)

Rumor is next series is gonna be a double bind (land/water)


----------



## rsfavor

47 back to the 6th. Double blind.


----------



## Brad

Im a little confused. Is the National Retrever championship the national open? I thought there was a National open and Am. Sorry for dumb question


----------



## HarryWilliams

NRC = Nat'l Open
NARC = Nat'l Am


----------



## Brad

I thought it was NFC and AFC


----------



## jeff t.

Brad said:


> Im a little confused. Is the National Retrever championship the national open? I thought there was a National open and Am. Sorry for dumb question


The event traditionally held in November is the National Retriever Championship

The event traditionally held in June is the National Amateur Retriever Championship.

One is limited to amateurs, the other is not. 

Not sure why the term "National Open" is needed.


----------



## labsforme

NFC = National Field Champion
NAFC = National Amateur Field Champion
FC = Field Champion
AFC = Amateur Field Champion


----------



## HarryWilliams

Now you are talking titles. Before you were talking events. 

National Retriever Club sponsors the National Retriever Championship and the winner becomes that year's National Field Champion (NFC). The same is true for amateur and you add the Amateur after National. HPW


----------



## BBnumber1

So, to put it all together:

NFC = National Field Champion
NAFC = National Amateur Field Champion
FC = Field Champion
AFC = Amateur Field Champion 

NRC or National Retriever Championship, or just National, is open to Pros and amatuers
NARC or National Amatuer Retriever Championship, or National Amatuer, is open to amatuers only

The winner of the National gets the title of NFC.

The winner of the National Amatuer gets the title of NAFC​


----------



## Brad

Thanks,
I was thinking there was a national open and then the National Retreiver championship. So the NRC is the national open, Right?


----------



## BonMallari

rsfavor said:


> 47 back to the 6th. Double blind.


will that be considered the sixth and seventh series, or just one series ?


if it is a land and water blind, would they have the option of which one you want to tackle first ?

and if so, which one would you choose to run first ? Why


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang, Pirate was dropped. Looks like he didn't have a very good 5th series. Jim Gonia and the dogs he was running, Ford and NFC Emmitt were dropped also. The 5th was a tough series as they cut a bunch of dogs, about 40% from the previous series.

Dr. Eds dog (Holland) is still hanging tough.


----------



## jeff t.

Brad said:


> Thanks,
> I was thinking there was a national open and then the National Retreiver championship. So the NRC is the national open, Right?


The NRC is the National

What is this National Open of which you speak?;-)


----------



## labsforme

A lot of good dogs dropped. Some without a handle. Which goes to show that not all handles are equal, especially compared to a big hunt.Still some local flavor in there.Pappa Merlyn still there. Pink sister to daddy Juice still there.


----------



## FOM

Dog 47 starts the series...

Description: land blind with stand out gun sitting at right middle station, running SE to NW from west end of big dam 350 yards or so. Small mound near line, through trees at 250 yards.


----------



## AmiableLabs

National Retriever Field Trial Championship (NRFTC), aka. the "National Open" or "the National" is put on by the National Retriever Club (NRC). The winner earns the title "National Field Trial Champion" (NFC) aka. "National Field Champion" aka. "National Champion."

National Amateur Retriever Field Trial Championship (NARFTC), aka. the "National Amateur" or "the National Am" is put on by the National Amateur Retriever Club (NARC). The winner earns the title "National Amateur Field Trial Champion" (NAFC) aka. "National Amateur Field Champion" aka. "National Amateur Champion."


----------



## Brad

Thanks, Guys, I was just confused because I knew there was a NFC and then now a NRC. I dont do feild trials but help at some. Know a dog or two running
I think I got it now


----------



## BonMallari

FOM said:


> Dog 47 starts the series...
> 
> Description: land blind with stand out gun sitting at right middle station, running SE to NW from west end of big dam 350 yards or so. Small mound near line, through trees at 250 yards.


so its NOT a double blind.....


----------



## FOM

BonMallari said:


> so its NOT a double blind.....


Well, what little info I have, it's a land blind right now, sorry I'm just passing on what little info I get from 900+ miles away...


----------



## BonMallari

FOM said:


> Well, what little info I have, it's a land blind right now, sorry I'm just passing on what little info I get from 900+ miles away...



Your info is quicker and more accurate than anything I can access on line....so I will stick with you and your sources....mine have been dropped


----------



## FOM

Confirmed, it is a single LB and going fast....so I would guess the blog will have a hard time keeping up.


----------



## S.Miles

Just wondering if anyone knows why dog #84 "Bullet" was dropped. It seemed like he did really well in all series according to the blog. I've heard there are people asking and not getting any answers.


----------



## FOM

S.Miles said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows why dog #84 "Bullet" was dropped. It seemed like he did really well in all series according to the blog. I've heard there are people asking and not getting any answers.


You won't get answers from here either - one must always remember to take the blog reporting with a grain of salt - the blog reports are NOT the judges!


----------



## Charles C.

FOM said:


> You won't get answers from here either - one must always remember to take the blog reporting with a grain of salt - the blog reports are NOT the judges!


I suspect the people asking are on the grounds rather than following the blog.


----------



## S.Miles

Charles C. said:


> I suspect the people asking are on the grounds rather than following the blog.


You are correct Charles.


----------



## FOM

Charles C. said:


> I suspect the people asking are on the grounds rather than following the blog.


I gathered that, but the OP was also asking if anyone here heard why....so I was answering that part of his question. Trust me there are a few dogs that have been dropped that have made me go "What?" based on the blog however as the past has shown the blog is what it is...I know for sure there have been mistakes in the reporting (i.e a handle vs. a pick up) however I know to take it all in stride, it bites being here behind a keyboard - would love to be there in person!


----------



## dmccarty

Question for any judges on here: All things being equal, what is judged more favorably on long marks, (1) a dog that runs straight at the holding blind then over to the bird or (2) a dog that runs to the AOF then puts on a big hunt and finds the bird?


----------



## S.Miles

FOM said:


> I gathered that, but the OP was also asking if anyone here heard why....so I was answering that part of his question. Trust me there are a few dogs that have been dropped that have made me go "What?" based on the blog however as the past has shown the blog is what it is...I know for sure there have been mistakes in the reporting (i.e a handle vs. a pick up) however I know to take it all in stride, it bites being here behind a keyboard - would love to be there in person!


I just thought there may have been someone on the grounds that was also posting on here, thats why I was asking?


----------



## FOM

Looks like dog 100 was added back in...


----------



## FOM

S.Miles said:


> I just thought there may have been someone on the grounds that was also posting on here, thats why I was asking?


I understand...I hope someone can help ya - besides "Bullet" is a cool name for a dog


----------



## Tom Watson

There were a lot of dogs dropped with what seemed to be acceptable work from reading the blog. Not a criticism of the blog at all. The coverage has been great, but they aren't holding the books.


----------



## FOM

Test description and picture are posted...


----------



## BonMallari

looks like its a keyhole or in this case a "field goal" blind


----------



## Charles C.

Must be strong dogs "throwing" the trees after going over the mound.


----------



## Tom Watson

The Field Trial Committee must have decided it was dangerous, all the tree throwing, because now they're going thru the trees.


----------



## Old School Labs

Blog notes indicate that #56 Ali just did one heck of a 2 whistle blind, all factors considered. And Dr. Ed's Holland in 4 whistles, good luck all.


----------



## FOM

They have called the 6th series for the night with dog number 28...


----------



## ReedCreek

Anyone know how Indy (dog #96) ran the blind?


----------



## Raymond Little

How will the 6th be judged other than keyhole? Damn near erry dog did it, some with more whistles than others. Is there a cutoff for total # of whistles at the National?


----------



## 3blackdogs

Charles C. said:


> I suspect the people asking are on the grounds rather than following the blog.





S.Miles said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows why dog #84 "Bullet" was dropped. It seemed like he did really well in all series according to the blog. I've heard there are people asking and not getting any answers.





FOM said:


> You won't get answers from here either - one must always remember to take the blog reporting with a grain of salt - the blog reports are NOT the judges!



Also, keep in mind that in some cases only judges can truly see all the work a dog does on a test. The "Blog" doesn't get special privileges, as far as I know, in getting a better position to observe than the gallery, so they are just another spectator - albeit they probably have the best seat in that house.


----------



## 3blackdogs

Raymond Little said:


> How will the 6th be judged other than keyhole? Damn near erry dog did it, some with more whistles than others. Is there a cutoff for total # of whistles at the National.


As was noted in the commentary during an earlier blind, counting whistles is not something that should matter. It appears to be the way the "Blog" is choosing to describe the individual work on a blind, but it really doesn't tell you much...in my opinion. Both Dr Ed and Ted Shih articulated this earlier in the note string. Scroll back a few pages....


----------



## Tom Watson

Raymond Little said:


> How will the 6th be judged other than keyhole? Damn near erry dog did it, some with more whistles than others. Is there a cutoff for total # of whistles at the National?


Bloggers blog, Judges judge.


----------



## Raymond Little

Tom Watson said:


> Bloggers blog, Judges judge.


Understood Tom but obviously, this 6th series blind didn't get alot of answers.


----------



## jeff t.

Raymond Little said:


> How will the 6th be judged other than keyhole? Damn near erry dog did it, some with more whistles than others. Is there a cutoff for total # of whistles at the National?


It wouldn't be unusual/unprecedented for a 6th series landblind to lose only one or two dogs...or no dogs.


----------



## lbbuckler

Important question  Anyone know when the National Pick em will be updated to reflect the 5th series? It's the only lottery I play because I can't lose any money on it! 

I'm sure they have went home by now but was wondering how often it is updated when the series ends earlier in the day.


----------



## Gene

Tough to blog on a blind. Only so much you can say other than hitting the spots and counting whistles. Even if number of whistles isn't a major concern. Reading comments one dog could not be seen. I take that to mean it was off line a good bit and one other missed the slot between the trees. Doesn't seem like a lot of answers. But likely had cast refusals and not taking the cast and being stopped and re cast. With ten plus whistles probably had some of that. 

Anyone know how 82 did on land blind he was skipped on the blog? 

Blog and RTF updates are great way to keep close to up to speed on what is going on. Nice to follow friends and dogs I know. 

Gene


----------



## Tom Watson

Raymond Little said:


> Understood Tom but obviously, this 6th series blind didn't get alot of answers.


I would bet the judges will get more answers than the blog reveals. Again, no criticism of the blog, the info has been great. They are reporting facts, not interpreting them.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Tom Watson said:


> I would bet the judges will get more answers than the blog reveals. Again, no criticism of the blog, the info has been great. They are reporting facts, not interpreting them.


Exactly ! We sure get spoiled quick .....We think we need a real time feed straight to our big screens and I phones.And prolly will someday soon.But thanks to all that work hard to deliver what we have....which is really amazing.


----------



## Raymond Little

Jay Dufour said:


> Exactly ! We sure get spoiled quick .....We think we need a real time feed straight to our big screens and I phones.And prolly will someday soon.But thanks to all that work hard to deliver what we have....which is really amazing.


When y'all got internet in pine grove?


----------



## John Lash

Jay Dufour said:


> Exactly ! We sure get spoiled quick .....We think we need a real time feed straight to our big screens and I phones.And prolly will someday soon.But thanks to all that work hard to deliver what we have....which is really amazing.


Well said, It would probably be good enough if they gave a picture of each series and the callbacks from each series. On the weekends it's great if someone posts the placements at a trial, let alone the calbacks for each series.

Counting whistles doesn't mean much, but if you were reporting on the blog how would you describe the work of each dog on a blind? It wouldn't be too good if your dog was running and the blog said "dog #x had pretty crappy blind."

The blog is great and is a way for the people at home to know what is going on at the National. Job well done.


----------



## 3blackdogs

Raymond Little said:


> Understood Tom but obviously, this 6th series blind didn't get alot of answers.





Tom Watson said:


> I would bet the judges will get more answers than the blog reveals. Again, no criticism of the blog, the info has been great. They are reporting facts, not interpreting them.


Exactly. And as mentioned earlier, neither the "Blog" - nor anyone for that matter - has the vantage point the judges do. So they don't have access to all the facts to report in the first place.

No one is in a position to see what the dogs are doing - every dog on every mark, every cast (or not) on a blind, in every series. For 10 series. In the National.


----------



## Tom Watson

I would definitly pay for live feed coverage of the National! Whatever it would cost would be minimal compared to what I spend on this lunacy.


----------



## EdA

Tom Watson said:


> I would definitly pay for live feed coverage of the National! Whatever it would cost would be minimal compared to what I spend on this lunacy.


Thanks for reminding us....;-)


----------



## AmiableLabs

Doesn't the blog often give us pics from the worker's party?

Did I miss them this year?


----------



## Rnd

AmiableLabs said:


> Doesn't the blog often give us pics from the worker's party?
> 
> Did I miss them this year?


Try this: http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/2012_11_14_archive.html

Randy


----------



## BonMallari

Here is an example of "don't believe everything you read"


# 54; Baker 4th series: flyer, front footed it; RR, wide left of bales to stay dry, hooked to bird;
MR, left of bales, picked up bird quick. 5th series: flyer, smacked it; SR, took off under arc to left
of hold. blind, then right, a hunt, finally got bird; LR, stepped on it; RR, straight to bird ... *DROPPED.*

# 42; Gonia 4th series; flyer very nice; RR, went out dry, came back wet for an accurate mark;
MR, wide left of brush, out of sight, came up with bird. 5th series: flyer stepped on it; SR, went in
looking for bird came up with it quick; LR, straight as an arrow to bird; RR, carried to right edge
of 3 mounds and smashed it. *DROPPED.*


I am sure the reporting was accurate, but without looking at the whole body of work,without being there.....I think that is why the last couple of years when the winner has been announced there is a gentle thud, and a hush of silence, from the RTF, because we are all guilty of cheering for certain connections, and jumping to conclusions when the least little bit of info comes our way....

as a wise man told all of us " not all handles are equal at a National"...


----------



## Jeff Atkinson

I'm hooked on the blog and I think they've done a great job for a brief, spur of the moment update on a particular run. All week I've been thinking about how stressful this must be for everyone involved. The judges have to wiped out at the end of the day. Dedication from all aspects!


----------



## EdA

What are the relative merits of:
front footed it, smacked it, stepped on it, stomped it, hit it hard, smashed it, straight as an arrow, perfect, excellent, nice mark, nice, excellent, good mark, straight to the bird, picked up the bird clean?


----------



## Luker

3blackdogs said:


> Exactly. And as mentioned earlier, neither the "Blog" - nor anyone for that matter - has the vantage point the judges do. So they don't have access to all the facts to report in the first place.
> 
> No one is in a position to see what the dogs are doing - every dog on every mark, every cast (or not) on a blind, in every series. For 10 series. In the National.


For the 5th, they did have what I would consider to be a much better vantage point, but where they setup for the 6th series blind, I would say the gallery actually had a better look at the full blind. From the Gallery (or at least from where I was sitting) we lost the dog for a bit in the middle of the blind. From the blogger's tent, I would have to think that they only have a good view of the last 75-100 yds of the blind.

Not to mention, it was a pretty quick test, so if they blinked they could have missed something.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Jeff Atkinson said:


> I'm hooked on the blog and I think they've done a great job for a brief, spur of the moment update on a particular run. All week I've been thinking about how stressful this must be for everyone involved. The judges have to wiped out at the end of the day. Dedication from all aspects!


Diito! I hooked and can hardly wait for tomorrow's blog! Great job all round!


----------



## 3blackdogs

Luker said:


> For the 5th, they did have what I would consider to be a much better vantage point, but where they setup for the 6th series blind, I would say the gallery actually had a better look at the full blind. From the Gallery (or at least from where I was sitting) we lost the dog for a bit in the middle of the blind. From the blogger's tent, I would have to think that they only have a good view of the last 75-100 yds of the blind.


My comments weren't limited to the 5th - or 6th - series.


----------



## FOM

The 6th is done, 7th is gonna be land marks with an honor.


----------



## Chris Videtto

They didn't say anything about callbacks........did everyone make it through the 6th?? Cant tell from the blog that anyone really struggled with the blind.


----------



## EdA

Chris Videtto said:


> They didn't say anything about callbacks........did everyone make it through the 6th?? Cant tell from the blog that anyone really struggled with the blind.


Did not finish the 6th yesterday, don't expect (m)any drops


----------



## JusticeDog

They lost four dogs.


----------



## FOM

3 62 81 91 dropped after 6th.


----------



## FOM

Dog 65 will start the 7th, looks to be a triple in a hay field...


----------



## Spring

the next series will be a land triple with an indent....thoughts?


----------



## Bayou Magic

Spring said:


> the next series will be a land triple with an indent....thoughts?


Go pick up 3 birds....


----------



## savage25xtreme

Bayou Magic said:


> Go pick up 3 birds....


Classic.....


----------



## Charles C.

This national has been kind of light on water marks, huh?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> What are the relative merits of:
> front footed it, smacked it, stepped on it, stomped it, hit it hard, smashed it, straight as an arrow, perfect, excellent, nice mark, nice, excellent, good mark, straight to the bird, picked up the bird clean?


I donno what somebody else's interpretation is, but putting your face on it in my verbiage is going right to it and doing exactly that. Hitting the marks hard is very minor deviation from that on a set of them. Again, that's just me.


----------



## FOM

The 7th series: Short, flyer (left) then right gun.

Thanks Lynn!


----------



## FOM

66 double handle
68 handle
69 double handle


----------



## FOM

70 no bird
74 PU
76 Handle


----------



## ClarkAnsel

FOM said:


> 66 double handle
> 68 handle
> 69 double handle


Wow, this series must be deceivingly difficult.


----------



## FOM

ClarkAnsel said:


> Wow, this series must be deceivingly difficult.


You have a short check down bird with a flier deep - difficult without the tightness if you ask me and I'm not there!


----------



## Judy Chute

Well, looks like they are struggling now, Chris. 

Judy


----------



## FOM

Correction - 69 is actually a pick up


----------



## Judy Chute

FOM said:


> You have a short check down bird with a flier deep - difficult without the tightness if you ask me and I'm not there!


Looks simple, but never is it seems... Thanks for the photo!

Judy


----------



## FOM

Judy Chute said:


> Looks simple, but never is it seems... Thanks for the photo!
> 
> Judy


Thank Lynn  like I've said, RTF is being updated from many sources, all greatly appreciated by myself!


----------



## FOM

77 handled
79 did it


----------



## 2tall

FOM said:


> The 7th series: Short, flyer (left) then right gun.
> 
> Thanks Lynn!


That is amazing! Staring at it on a computer screen, it looks just like a set up we used to train on all the time back in SC. Maybe 5 times on Sunday! And yet this seems to be tearing up the field. From now on, I don't think I can trust ANYTHING I see on a computer. It must look entirely different to the guys on the scene.


----------



## FOM

80 is a PU


----------



## Happy Gilmore

2tall said:


> That is amazing! Staring at it on a computer screen, it looks just like a set up we used to train on all the time back in SC. Maybe 5 times on Sunday! And yet this seems to be tearing up the field. From now on, I don't think I can trust ANYTHING I see on a computer. It must look entirely different to the guys on the scene.



This aint no training set up toto and you're not in South Carolina anymore..


----------



## 2tall

Paul, maybe you ought to consider adding this or something like it to your training set ups. It is clear that it is a demanding concept from the results the competitors are having. I really do not think it matters if you do it in Cheraw, SC or somewhere in WA. I was fortunate enough to train with someone that saw the value in exposing me and my dogs to the set up. As I was saying, it is eye opening to see how very different this is in real life than the way it looks on the net.


----------



## Bayou Magic

2tall said:


> That is amazing! Staring at it on a computer screen, it looks just like a set up we used to train on all the time back in SC. Maybe 5 times on Sunday! And yet this seems to be tearing up the field. From now on, I don't think I can trust ANYTHING I see on a computer. It must look entirely different to the guys on the scene.


Are you saying that this looks very doable, even easy? There is no such thing as an easy indented triple with the indent (hen pheasant) retired and thrown toward the heals of the flyer station gunners. Tough any day... and 5 times on Sunday.


----------



## 2tall

Nothing "EASY" about it! Thats why our trainer made us get it right!!!!! It was just a shock to see something so familiar here on the National thread!


----------



## dmccarty

Afte watching the video clip on the blog, I think the photo makes it look wider tha it is. It looked pretty tight to me at the distances they are running.


----------



## FOM

70 got a second no bird...
82 handle
86 no bird


----------



## 3blackdogs

7th Series - standard disclaimer in place:


----------



## lbbuckler

It looks like there has been only 1 dog do the test without a handle or pick up so far. Has there ever been a test scrapped in a national? Just wondering...


----------



## FOM

lbbuckler said:


> It looks like there has been only 1 dog do the test without a handle or pick up so far. Has there ever been a test scrapped in a national? Just wondering...


Two dogs have done it without a handle: 65 and 79 so far

87 handle


----------



## jeff evans

2tall said:


> Paul, maybe you ought to consider adding this or something like it to your training set ups. It is clear that it is a demanding concept from the results the competitors are having. I really do not think it matters if you do it in Cheraw, SC or somewhere in WA. I was fortunate enough to train with someone that saw the value in exposing me and my dogs to the set up. As I was saying, it is eye opening to see how very different this is in real life than the way it looks on the net.




2Tall, this is a common marking concept called an inverted triple. This is a tough, tough test. You have a flier long stand up with a short retired hen pheasant. The fall lands darn near inline with the long stand up flier guns. when the dog is approaching the short retired all he see's is the flier guns, I haven't met a dog that didn't want that flier apposed to the dead, it takes alot of training and a good dog. They'll run right over the top of that shirt retired with no conscious. Does this test show great marking? I'll reserve my comment... Happy has attempted this test a few hundred times, his success ratio is very low though


----------



## BonMallari

looks like the judges have done a masterful job of "hiding" the birds in "plain sight"...beautifully done compounded by the use of hen pheasants and one thrown on the heels of the flyer station...there will be no lining to these marks


----------



## Granddaddy

Cross-wind, tight set-up, hen pheasants in thick bermuda after a duck go-bird....a recipe for trouble. Hunts, handles & switching can result with some p/u's.


----------



## FOM

88 did it....


----------



## 2tall

jeff evans said:


> 2Tall, this is a common marking concept called an inverted triple. This is a tough, tough test. You have a flier long stand up with a short retired hen pheasant. The fall lands darn near inline with the long stand up flier guns. when the dog is approaching the short retired all he see's is the flier guns, I haven't met a dog that didn't want that flier apposed to the dead, it takes alot of training and a good dog. They'll run right over the top of that shirt retired with no conscious. Does this test show great marking? I'll reserve my comment... Happy has attempted this test a few hundred times, his success ratio is very low though


Thank you and understood! It is the same configuration as what we did, but I don't remember if we ever did this exact order. I can see how the flier would wipe out that short retired! I will say our success ratio was low as well. But what a great training set up, and good to see a real life example of what the "ultimate" execution of the set up is!


----------



## FOM

89 did it...


----------



## Happy Gilmore

jeff evans said:


> 2Tall, this is a common marking concept called an inverted triple. This is a tough, tough test. You have a flier long stand up with a short retired hen pheasant. The fall lands darn near inline with the long stand up flier guns. when the dog is approaching the short retired all he see's is the flier guns, I haven't met a dog that didn't want that flier apposed to the dead, it takes alot of training and a good dog. They'll run right over the top of that shirt retired with no conscious. Does this test show great marking? I'll reserve my comment... Happy has attempted this test a few hundred times, his success ratio is very low though


I let the dog gets the old dead birds. I like to eat the fresh ones first. Never gonna break me of that habit and I've done it a thousand times not just a hundred...lol..


----------



## FOM

92 handle...


----------



## ReedCreek

...a triple in a hay field.....

......Go pick up 3 birds....

....looks like our training set up....

ah, ha....not quite so simple apparently...easier said than done....


----------



## FOM

93 handle....


----------



## Gerard Rozas

So we are going into Friday afternoon and they have done 1 (0ne) watermark. And most of the dogs ran around the water to that.


----------



## Granddaddy

What makes this common and already difficult set-up especially difficult is thick bermuda cover using hen pheasants after a duck retrieve. That combo causes hunts and results in dogs losing prospective & confidence in their hunt. And with a cross-wind, the later dogs have an even more difficult time with the flyer with features blowing. Tough & will get tougher still unless handlers find a way to put odds in their favor.


----------



## FOM

96 did it...
86 handle...


----------



## wetdog

Without all the added factors (hen/duck mix, thick grass, wind changes), just the standard set up with a short retired gun hip pocket with a long up gun has caused me to plot, stew, pray and whatever to try and teach my dog to understand this concept for a long time. We practice and practice and my success rate is still pretty low. Seems like most them dogs REALLY want to run long and then good luck picking that short bird up last!


----------



## EdA

Gerard Rozas said:


> So we are going into Friday afternoon and they have done 1 (0ne) watermark. And most of the dogs ran around the water to that.


A voice from far far away, what brings you out?.....


----------



## FOM

99 did it
100 handle
101 pick up
70 did it (after two no birds)
103 handle
105 did it


----------



## Gerard Rozas

Football and Marching band season are over. 

I actually was out at the National on Sunday to visit. Good to see all the old folks again.

Gerard


----------



## FOM

2 no bird
9 no bird
13 handle
14 handle
15 did it
16 did it
17 handle
2 pick up


----------



## labguy

We call this set up a "check down" bird. With the long left a flyer and the short left retired, it makes it very difficult for the dogs to "check down" on the short left hand bird...............especially with the white coats at the flyer station and with the order thrown. 

There is no such thing as an easy check down set up especially if the two left hand birds are thrown into the wind. (no chance for a wind save on the short bird). 

You can train on this set up all you want and some dogs never do understand what the "easy" cue means. Very challenging test........obviously. 

If your judging and want to pare the field down, this is a very good way to do it......although some people might consider it unfair............


----------



## FOM

9 did it....
29 did it
31 handle
35 did it
37 did it
40 did it
41 did it
28 did it


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

FOM said:


> 2 no bird
> 9 no bird
> 13 handle
> 14 handle
> 15 did it
> 16 did it
> 17 handle
> 2 pick up


2 is done why?? any idea? Looks tough. Just got in from training - missed all day!!! but training great! Beautiful weather in SW ONT.


----------



## FOM

46 did it..
47 did it
48 did it


----------



## JKOttman

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> 2 is done why?? any idea? Looks tough. Just got in from training - missed all day!!! but training great! Beautiful weather in SW ONT.


Back To The Line.....2. FC Escalera's Black Explosion “Nitro” LM, Al Arthur
RR: got the bird clean
Flyer: small hunt and to the bird
SR: went to the right of the holding blind, drove deep and looked to be going for RR, Al Picked Up Nitro


----------



## FOM

50 no bird...
51 handle
56 did it
57 did it
50 did it....now we wait for callbacks


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

JKOttman said:


> Back To The Line.....2. FC Escalera's Black Explosion “Nitro” LM, Al Arthur
> RR: got the bird clean
> Flyer: small hunt and to the bird
> SR: went to the right of the holding blind, drove deep and looked to be going for RR, Al Picked Up Nitro


Thanks Josie Finally caught up on my reading. Too bad!!! Looks like quite the test this series!!


----------



## 2tall

Well, I'm down to two left in the pick 'em. Thats ok, I have really been impressed by a couple of dogs that I had never paid attention to before. That is the main thing I get out of this thread, the summary and the blogs. Exposure to great teams that I don't hear about often. If mine don't win, the best of luck to Guide and Indy! Guide is the coolest character I have ever seen, (per the photos) and Indy, oh my goodness gracious, youth, brains, and beauty, what more could you want? Oh yeah! A great name to go with all that!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

2tall said:


> Well, I'm down to two left in the pick 'em. Thats ok, I have really been impressed by a couple of dogs that I had never paid attention to before. That is the main thing I get out of this thread, the summary and the blogs. Exposure to great teams that I don't hear about often. If mine don't win, the best of luck to Guide and Indy! Guide is the coolest character I have ever seen, (per the photos) and Indy, oh my goodness gracious, youth, brains, and beauty, what more could you want? Oh yeah! A great name to go with all that!


I am down to 3 with my picks if they make through this series. And my tie is still going. 

Yes I agree exposure to teams you don't even know about. 

Love all the pics and info in this thread.


----------



## FOM

Rumor is next series will be a water blind...


----------



## stonybrook

Granddaddy said:


> What makes this common and already difficult set-up especially difficult is thick bermuda cover using hen pheasants after a duck retrieve. That combo causes hunts and results in dogs losing prospective & confidence in their hunt. And with a cross-wind, the later dogs have an even more difficult time with the flyer with features blowing. Tough & will get tougher still unless handlers find a way to put odds in their favor.


Any benefit to taking the flyer or SR first and then taking the RR last? Taking 2 pheasants and then taking the duck? Appears there has been some success with primary for those that have done it that way (I think is how I recall that I saw that Guide, and I'm sure others, did it). Just curious what folks much more knowledgeable than I would use as an approach/game plan on a set up like this.


----------



## stonybrook

Anyone have any info on where a person can order merch? Looked on website but didn't see anything listed.


----------



## leemac

The blog listed callbacks but didn't give any numbers. Help me out!


----------



## Darin Westphal

leemac said:


> The blog listed callbacks but didn't give any numbers. Help me out!


I'm glad I'm not the only one with two browsers open and hitting F5 every 30 seconds or so waiting for the call backs to be posted...


----------



## FOM

leemac said:


> The blog listed callbacks but didn't give any numbers. Help me out!


It's just a place holder, they have not given them out yet...


----------



## leemac

That's just cruel!


----------



## FOM

23 dogs are back, dog 92 starts...


----------



## BonMallari

they are running out of daylight, its 4pm CST,would they start a test this late in the day or start fresh in the morning


woo hoo...I still have six dogs left in the Pick Em...and my goal was just to finish ahead of Jacob H :razz:


----------



## Granddaddy

stonybrook said:


> Any benefit to taking the flyer or SR first and then taking the RR last? Taking 2 pheasants and then taking the duck? Appears there has been some success with primary for those that have done it that way (I think is how I recall that I saw that Guide, and I'm sure others, did it). Just curious what folks much more knowledgeable than I would use as an approach/game plan on a set up like this.


In a general sense, yes, there can be benefit. I'm not there so I can't comment specifically about this set-up. But I can give you my personal experience with selecting out of order...not very good. I attempt this from time to time but almost always when the dog shows me clearly it would prefer the out of order bird (say the shorter 2nd bird rather than the longer last bird thrown). I have attempted to influence one of my dogs to select on several occasions & my recollection is that I have been successful maybe twice out of a dozen times. It's just a tough set-up made even tougher by the factors (wind, cover, hen pheasants). Sure puts the judges in the driver's seat.


----------



## FOM

Callbacks 14, 15, 16, 28, 29, 31, 40, 41, 47, 48, 50, 56, 57, 65, 70, 76, 79, 88, 89, 92, 93, 96, 99, 105 (24 dogs)
Dogs dropped: 2, 9, 13, 17, 35, 37, 46, 51, 66, 68, 69, 74, 77, 80, 82, 86, 87, 100, 101, 103 (20 dogs)


----------



## stonybrook

Granddaddy said:


> In a general sense, yes, there can be benefit. I'm not there so I can't comment specifically about this set-up. But I can give you my personal experience with selecting out of order...not very good. I attempt this from time to time but almost always when the dog shows me clearly it would prefer the out of order bird (say the shorter 2nd bird rather than the longer last bird thrown). I have attempted to influence one of my dogs to select on several occasions & my recollection is that I have been successful maybe twice out of a dozen times. It's just a tough set-up made even tougher by the factors (wind, cover, hen pheasants). *Sure puts the judges in the driver's seat*.


As evidenced by the 50% drop from the 7th going into the 8th!

Thanks much for the reply, David.


----------



## jenbrowndvm

Word from the field is that they forgot Jerry Lee and it is actually 24 back.


----------



## FOM

Water blind is down the left shore, taking about 5 minutes per dog, dog 92 did the blind


----------



## rsfavor

I am told it is a very long angle entry water blind.


----------



## ReedCreek

Just heard #96 - Little Indy just did a very nice water blind!!!! Go Indi Go Girl!!!


----------



## stonybrook

Brad said:


> I thought it was NFC and AFC


That's the NFL you're thinking of.


----------



## sapitrucha

OK! Pick a winner!!!:razz:


----------



## Jeff Atkinson

I assume they will get 10 dogs or so deep today. What is the likelihood they will finish tomorrow or are they required to finish tomorrow?


----------



## BonMallari

Jeff Atkinson said:


> I assume they will get 10 dogs or so deep today. What is the likelihood they will finish tomorrow or are they required to finish tomorrow?


barring any inclement weather, they should finish tomorrow, they already know what they are going to throw, just have to make the logistics happen,workers are tired,gunners and bird throwers are beat...contestants are sky high but trying to curb their enthusiasm...My guess is they trim down to about a dozen dogs for the 9th or 10th...just a wild guess

rear end pucker factor just went up a notch or two...this is getting good


----------



## Cowtown

Gerard Rozas said:


> So we are going into Friday afternoon and they have done 1 (0ne) watermark. And most of the dogs ran around the water to that.


Yeah this seems crazy to me. 8 series and no water marks? What???


----------



## T.Lanczak

Currently updating the BLOG with work from the 8th and pics of the day Stay Tuned!!!! Thanks for following the BLOG........ Enjoy!!!

http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## joeharris

ReedCreek said:


> Just heard #96 - Little Indy just did a very nice water blind!!!! Go Indi Go Girl!!!


Go Indi Go!!! It's so exciting to have a puppy this far into a National. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Larry Thompson1

joeharris said:


> Go Indi Go!!! It's so exciting to have a puppy this far into a National. Wish I could be there.


Go Indy. We need another National title at North East Tennesse Retriever Club. We haven't had one sence june. Go Indy Go Girl.


----------



## lamella expert

EdA said:


> at 5:26 PM CST





Larry Thompson1 said:


> Go Indy. We need another National title at North East Tennesse Retriever Club. We haven't had one sence june. Go Indy Go Girl.


Is this gal from TN? I thought SC?


----------



## EdA

Jeff Atkinson said:


> I assume they will get 10 dogs or so deep today. What is the likelihood they will finish tomorrow or are they required to finish tomorrow?


There are people who have been there for almost 2 weeks and those who traveled by air plan to leave Sunday, to stay over would be an enormous hardship for everyone, the additional expense notwithstanding.


----------



## ReedCreek

lamella expert said:


> Is this gal from TN? I thought SC?


Indy is owned by Darlene Houlihan and they are from SC; however, Indy obviously has a fan club - Darlene is a member of NETRC (as am I).


----------



## Jennifer Henion

ReedCreek said:


> Indy is owned by Darlene Houlihan and they are from SC; however, Indy obviously has a fan club - Darlene is a member of NETRC (as am I).


How old is she? What is the data base for looking up lab pedigrees. I know the one for Goldens, but not Labs. 

thanks.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Isn't Indy's owner the same Darlene that took 4th place in the Open at the Golden Retriever National Specialty with an 8 year old Golden? I think it is the same person. Very nice lady.

Arleen


----------



## joeharris

ReedCreek said:


> Indy is owned by Darlene Houlihan and they are from SC; however, Indy obviously has a fan club - Darlene is a member of NETRC (as am I).


Yes Darlene and Indi are from SC but she was born in Colorado! We are all proud of her and all she has accomplised as a two year old, looking forward to years to come. 
I have not had the pleasure to run a dog at Nationals but to have one of my puppies there is just about as good. I will take it when I get it. 
That being said, just saw call backs and, unfortunately, Indi did not get called back. What a great run though.


----------



## FOM

joeharris said:


> Yes Darlene and Indi are from SC but she was born in Colorado! We are all proud of her and all she has accomplised as a two year old, looking forward to years to come.
> I have not had the pleasure to run a dog at Nationals but to have one of my puppies there is just about as good. I will take it when I get it.
> That being said, just saw call backs and, unfortunately, Indi did not get called back. What a great run though.


Ummm Joe she is number 96, right? She's still in it...They haven't finished the 8th yet, those aren't callbacks at the top of the blog, those are the remaining dogs to run the 8th...


----------



## joeharris

FOM said:


> Ummm Joe she is number 96, right? She's still in it...They haven't finished the 8th yet, those aren't callbacks at the top of the blog, those are the remaining dogs to run the 8th...


Oops, spoke to soon, guess I have been following by computer too closely....this will really drive you nuts won't it? Go Indi Go!
\


----------



## truka

Troopers Mom said:


> Isn't Indy's owner the same Darlene that took 4th place in the Open at the Golden Retriever National Specialty with an 8 year old Golden? I think it is the same person. Very nice lady.
> 
> Arleen


Arleen, you are correct. Darlene and Ready placed 4th at the Golden Specialty.
trudie


----------



## jeff t.

Jennifer Henion said:


> How old is she?


 She's a week shy of her third birthday.


----------



## T.Lanczak

We are in the Final Day of the National Retriever Championship and a WINNER will be named! Stay Tuned for the play by play coverage.........http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/?m=1


----------



## Sabireley

Seems like the dogs did not want to get in yesterday afternoon when it was warm. It should be fun this morning...


----------



## rsfavor

Just got a text: "Ali was excellent in the 8th!"


----------



## brent

I have tried to get away all week to go watch a series. May have the chance this afternoon as I only live about 30 min from Montgomery. Can anyone tell me where they are running today. 
Thanks for any info
Brent


----------



## Miriam Wade

T.Lanczak said:


> We are in the Final Day of the National Retriever Championship and a WINNER will be named! Stay Tuned for the play by play coverage.........http://2012nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/?m=1


Thanks so much not only for the blog, but for posting here. I don't want to jinx the dog I'm rooting for, but it's exciting to have had a play by play. Is it true that all dogs that make it to the final series are finalists?

M


----------



## Lynn Moore

Miriam Wade said:


> Thanks so much for noit only the blog, but for posting here. I don't want to jinx the dog I'm rooting for, but it's exciting to have had a play and play. Is it true that all dogs that make it to the final series are finalists?
> 
> M


Can be in the tenth and break, not a finalist. But handle on all the birds, and you are.


----------



## jeff t.

Miriam Wade said:


> Thanks so much for noit only the blog, but for posting here. I don't want to jinx the dog I'm rooting for, but it's exciting to have had a play and play. Is it true that all dogs that make it to the final series are finalists?
> 
> M


They have to finish the 10th to be finalists. Most dogs that start the 10th manage to finish. But not always...


----------



## Miriam Wade

Thank you both!

M


----------



## EdA

brent said:


> I have tried to get away all week to go watch a series. May have the chance this afternoon as I only live about 30 min from Montgomery. Can anyone tell me where they are running today.
> Thanks for any info
> Brent


Hwy 105 west of Montgomery, turn south at the school, can't miss it Redbird Meadows Farm


----------



## FOM

Callbacks are posted - no dogs dropped in the 8th


----------



## FOM

Water triple, with 2 retired.


----------



## Lynn Moore

Dog 15 starts, seems like it will be difficult to get both series in.


----------



## brent

EdA said:


> Hwy 105 west of Montgomery, turn south at the school, can't miss it Redbird Meadows Farm


Thank you very much


----------



## EdA

Lynn Moore said:


> Dog 15 starts, seems like it will be difficult to get both series in.


Uh huh....Probably not much swimming, a 10 min/dog 9th will take 4 hours a 12 min/dog 5, short swims or combo land and water marks


----------



## joeharris

EdA said:


> Uh huh....Probably not much swimming, a 10 min/dog 9th will take 4 hours a 12 min/dog 5, short swims or combo land and water marks


I gather from the picture above there's not much water in this series. Should go fast.


----------



## FOM

28 handle
29 handle
31 double handle


----------



## HarryWilliams

FOM said:


> 28 handle
> 29 handle
> 31 double handle


Is the middle bird the culprit? HPW


----------



## FOM

Harry not 100% sure, sorry.


----------



## Chris Videtto

I wonder if changing handlers for the 9th had any effect on Tubb's performance in the series......


----------



## FOM

Sorry I misread an update, Tubb did NOT handle and actually did good. Change in handlers had no negative side affects.


----------



## FOM

47 handled


----------



## 2tall

Go Windy! What an incredible girl. Her age does not even show in the photos. She won the National the first year I discovered the dog games and she is still at the top! What a life story is there to be told!


----------



## jeff t.

2tall said:


> What a life story is there to be told!


Yes, and Windy's success also reminds me of the pleasure she brought to her original owner Marvin Blount, now deceased


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

The Retriever Results just sent me an Email with some interesting data on the 2012 National. 90% of the dogs are black (which doesn't surprise me)! Data based on the 24 remaining dogs. Very good info!


----------



## Judy Chute

Chris..or someone...do you know why Tubb had a change of handlers? 

Judy



Chris Videtto said:


> I wonder if changing handlers for the 9th had any effect on Tubb's performance in the series......


----------



## FOM

56 handled
65 did it


----------



## Judy Chute

Amazing, "Windy"


----------



## Chris Videtto

Judy Chute said:


> Chris..or someone...do you know why Tubb had a change of handlers?
> 
> Judy


Judy, 

It said in the blog that Martha had a trip planned or something and had to leave....

48. AFC Texas Troubador “Tubb” LM, Danny Farmer

"Martha Russell has asked Danny Farmer to run her dog for her since she has had to leave on a trip."


----------



## FOM

76 did the test


----------



## jeff t.

Re skipped numbers..assume no news is good news?


----------



## 3blackdogs

57 Jerry Lee did it


----------



## jeff t.

3blackdogs said:


> 57 Jerry Lee did it


Thanks L!


----------



## BMay

As a sort of off topic....I noticed Billy Totten was wearing a BLUE jacket in the 9th series. I've been out of running in FT's for several years, went over to the dark side (camo/dark attire) of the HT's since the inception. This is a first for me, seeing a pro handle his dog in Blue. Comments ???


----------



## EdA

jeff t. said:


> Re skipped numbers..assume no news is good news?


#50 Dottie, Holland's littermate did it


----------



## joeharris

EdA said:


> #50 Dottie, Holland's littermate did it


Holland did it too.


----------



## jenbrowndvm

#88 Pete did the test - GO PETE!


----------



## EdA

jeff t. said:


> Re skipped numbers..assume no news is good news?


With the addition of 48 Farmer had 4 dogs close together so an adjustment in the running order was necessary, he had 48, 50, 76, and 89


----------



## John Lash

BMay said:


> As a sort of off topic....I noticed Billy Totten was wearing a BLUE jacket in the 9th series. I've been out of running in FT's for several years, went over to the dark side (camo/dark attire) of the HT's since the inception. This is a first for me, seeing a pro handle his dog in Blue. Comments ???


Which dog? Looks like a white coat to me with #41. I didn't see him with a different dog.


----------



## Annette

What happened to 70?


----------



## FOM

89 handled


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

John Lash said:


> Which dog? Looks like a white coat to me with #41. I didn't see him with a different dog.


Yes he definitely has a white coat on!


----------



## Judy Chute

Thanks, Chris..on "Tubb"..Looked back, but missed the explanation.


----------



## HarryWilliams

I wonder if the blog is prioritizing to add photos vice quick results reporting? HPW


----------



## zipmarc

Two handles on Merlyn (#31). And no photos in the last 2 posts @ the blog...


----------



## BMay

In the RFTN photo's of the 9th....It could be just the shadows that makes the coat look blue???


----------



## joeharris

BMay said:


> In the RFTN photo's of the 9th....It could be just the shadows that makes the coat look blue???


Hello Bob.


----------



## BMay

Joe, I can't talk. I'm too busy checking out coat colors


----------



## joeharris

92 completed it clean.


----------



## FOM

99 handled


----------



## joeharris

Official fashon police? Queer Eye for the Straight Field Trialer? Thanks for your valuable input Bob.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

joeharris said:


> Official fashon police? Queer Eye for the Straight Field Trialer? Thanks for your valuable input.


Yes and this is off topic but I really do like the women's jackets. Certainly not listed in LC or elsewhere? Just wondering!

FOM many thanks for keeping us updated. I think all 3 of my picks left are ?. 

Thanks to RN again for the Blog and pics Great fun.

Off to work. My weekend but will follow there.


----------



## jeff t.

Dog 96 did it


----------



## mwk56

From what I can tell Jean Wu's little chocolate female Jacki has made it to the 9th series clean!!!

Go Jacki!!

Meredith


----------



## joeharris

jeff t. said:


> Dog 96 did it


Two hunts though. She was pretty clean coming in. Chris thinks she will be back but they do have to drop about 10 dogs. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## rsfavor

No handles does not necessarily equate to "clean".

Looks like 10 dogs will have completed the ninth series without a handle throughout the trial.


----------



## joeharris

rsfavor said:


> No handles does not necessarily equate to "clean".


I didn't say she did it clean. I said she had two hunts. She came into the 9th clean.


----------



## Judy Chute

Jackets: might be earned...among their winnings! 

Go "Slider"....to the 10th!

Judy



Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Yes and this is off topic but I really do like the women's jackets. Certainly not listed in LC or elsewhere? Just wondering!
> 
> FOM many thanks for keeping us updated. I think all 3 of my picks left are ?.
> 
> Thanks to RN again for the Blog and pics Great fun.
> 
> Off to work. My weekend but will follow there.


----------



## FOM

105 and 14 handled


----------



## rsfavor

I was actually making reference to the post after yours. I can recall many dogs over the past few years that have been dropped after the eighth or ninth that people believed to be clean because they had not been handled.


----------



## Renee P.

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Yes and this is off topic but I really do like the women's jackets. Certainly not listed in LC or elsewhere? Just wondering!
> 
> FOM many thanks for keeping us updated. I think all 3 of my picks left are ?.
> 
> Thanks to RN again for the Blog and pics Great fun.
> 
> Off to work. My weekend but will follow there.


The quilted jackets with the elbow patches look like they are from Golden Lake Garmets.


----------



## BonMallari

is it an oxymoron when the blog says " handled back to the bird clean" ....

or when they say the dog traveled toward the holding blind, did it make one think the dog was coming back to the line ?


----------



## zipmarc

BonMallari said:


> is it an oxymoron when the blog says " handled back to the bird clean" ....
> 
> or when they say the dog traveled toward the holding blind, did it make one think the dog was coming back to the line ?


Either way it's ungrammatical...


----------



## HarryWilliams

Guess how many called back to the 10th? I guess 10. HPW


----------



## rsfavor

Twelve back to the tenth.

I know Slider is back. Ali is not.


----------



## 2tall

Too bad for Ali. Wonder what the saving grace for Slider was?


----------



## huntinman

2tall said:


> Too bad for Ali. Wonder what the saving grace for Slider was?


3 Judges determined his work was good enough to be a National Finalist.


----------



## joeharris

YES! FC Indi Go Girl is a finalist (assuming she completes 10th). So happy and proud of my puppy!!!!


----------



## FOM

NRC CB's to the 10th series. 
15-16-40-41-48-50-65-70-76-79-88-96


----------



## EdA

2tall said:


> Too bad for Ali. Wonder what the saving grace for Slider was?


A very wise person told me many years ago that at a National the mistake you make is not as important as when you make it, in the case of Slider and Holland both handled in series when dropping dogs was not that important. Also the farther away your mistake happened the less impact it tends to have. 

Congratulations to Slider, Tubb, Dottie, and Holland all in their first National Championship Stake, and all who we in Texas run against every weekend.

Holland and Dottie are littermates (thank you Kweezy) back for the 10th series in their first National Championship Stake.


----------



## BonMallari

FOM said:


> NRC CB's to the 10th series.
> 15-16-40-41-48-50-65-70-76-79-88-96


Very cool...got five of them left in the Pick Em


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> A very wise person told me many years ago that at a National the mistake you make is not as important as when you make it, in the case of Slider and Holland both handled in series when dropping dogs was not that important. Also the farther away your mistake happened the less impact it tends to have.
> 
> Congratulations to Slider, Tubb, Dottie, and Holland all in their first National Championship Stake, and all who we in Texas run against every weekend.
> 
> Holland and Dottie are littermates (thank you Kweezy) back for the 10th series in their first National Championship Stake.


Well said... I am living proof of that one with mistakes in the 8th and 9th at a couple of Nat'ls and that got me gone...

Congrats Dr. Ed, good luck in the 10th.


----------



## jenbrowndvm

Congrats Dr. Ed - and to all those making it to the 10th. 

Have to say -- Go Pete! -- who I have the priveledge of training with.


----------



## FOM

Dogs dropped: 14, 28, 29, 31, 47, 56, 57, 89, 92, 93, 99, 105


----------



## labguy

EdA said:


> Holland and Dottie are littermates (thank you Kweezy) back for the 10th series in their first National Championship Stake.


Congratulations Dr. Ed........ A very nice breeding and a great feeling I'm sure.


----------



## Kempel20

Go Tubby!!! He is the father of my 10 week old puppy! And also good luck to Windy, Tubbs mom!


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> Well said... I am living proof of that one with mistakes in the 8th and 9th at a couple of Nat'ls and that got me gone...
> 
> Congrats Dr. Ed, good luck in the 10th.


Thank you Bill, we've had quite a ride since June, he did not perform well at the National Amateur but he has been training well since the spring. Are goosebumps allowed?


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Congrats Dr Ed! Go Holland, Dottie, Free and Pete!!


----------



## EdA

jenbrowndvm said:


> Congrats Dr. Ed - and to all those making it to the 10th.
> 
> Have to say -- Go Pete! -- who I have the priveledge of training with.


Pete was in our training group in Michigan, he is a wonderful dog and his owner Bob Zylla and his trainer Steve Yozamp are both first class so we a rooting for Pete also.


----------



## bfarmer

Good Luck Dr. Ed! Awesome to have 2 puppies in the 10th!


----------



## Richard Finch

Good Luck Dr Ed... Now that Ali is out I'm rooting for ya my friend!


Richard


----------



## EdA

Richard Finch said:


> Good Luck Dr Ed... Now that Ali is out I'm rooting for ya my friend!
> Richard


Dr. Ed was rooting for Ali too and my blond GF Gracie!


----------



## 2tall

Thanks for your reply Dr. Ed. I must have missed Holland's handle.. Now that the dogs have made it to the tenth, do they start with a "clean slate" so to speak? Or were the one's with handles early on still here in case the "clean" ones fail? I know it's all up to the 3 people sitting behind the line, just wondering how much those that handled have to overcome.

Meanwhile......Go Indy, Windy, Slider, Guide and Holland! (not all my picks, just wish they were)


----------



## 3blackdogs

Here's the 10th series - how fun is this?!


----------



## zipmarc

The 10th test - another humdinger. This year's National is full of humdingers! And definitely, congratulations Dr. Ed on Dottie and Holland. Great names, too. Dot Come, indeed.


----------



## EdA

2tall said:


> Thanks for your reply Dr. Ed. I must have missed Holland's handle.. Now that the dogs have made it to the tenth, do they start with a "clean slate" so to speak? Or were the one's with handles early on still here in case the "clean" ones fail? I know it's all up to the 3 people sitting behind the line, just wondering how much those that handled have to overcome.
> 
> Meanwhile......Go Indy, Windy, Slider, Guide and Holland! (not all my picks, just wish they were)


Those of us behind wish we started we a clean slate but unless a tenth series catastrophe occurs there are probably 3 or 4 dogs in contention, we are just very happy and humbled to be a part of the finale! 

Being a finalist in a National is a very momentous accomplishment. To be an amateur and be a finalist in both Nationals in a single calendar year is amazing, way to go Lauren and Slider!....not wishing to jinx, the dogs still have to retrieve all the birds in the tenth


----------



## Lynn Moore

First running dog Free, in with all the chickens! Great job Billy. Thank you!


----------



## kip

ride sally ride! sally is another one that started here at primrose.


----------



## kip

congrats jay. i told you she would be a good one.


----------



## Howard N

Lynn Moore said:


> First running dog Free, in with all the chickens! Great job Billy. Thank you!


Congrats Lynn, you and Michael should be VERY proud!!


----------



## EdA

Lynn Moore said:


> First running dog Free, in with all the chickens! Great job Billy. Thank you!


Congratulations Michael, Lynn, and Billy on yet another National Finalist!


----------



## EdA

Holland got 'em too, thanks Kweezy, Judy, Cherylon, Danny, and most of all Holland!


----------



## 3blackdogs

Congrats Dr Ed, just got a text that #76 picked up all the birds with a nice job. You have a FINALIST!


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*

Way to go Dr. Ed!!! And of course Holland and Danny! Congrats to the Moore's as well!

Aaron*


----------



## backwater retrievers

Let's go team Outback .... Yozamp & Pete !!!!!!


----------



## Breck

Hey that's great Dr Ed, Congratulations to you Holland and Danny!


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Congratulations Free and Holland!

Go Pete and everyone else!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Kempel20 said:


> Go Tubby!!! He is the father of my 10 week old puppy! And also good luck to Windy, Tubbs mom!


Same here ! My six month old's daddy


----------



## TMURRAY

EdA said:


> Holland got 'em too, thanks Kweezy, Judy, Cherylon, Danny, and most of all Holland!


Congrats Dr. Ed!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats Ed !!!


----------



## EdA

3blackdogs said:


> Congrats Dr Ed, just got a text that #76 picked up all the birds with a nice job. You have a FINALIST!


Thanks Lydia, tell Jeff he gets IPad sketcher of the year!


----------



## jenbrowndvm

Word from the field - Pete did awesome! Congrats Bob, Steve, Lynn, and Jennell !


----------



## 3blackdogs

Slider handling on RG


----------



## joeharris

#96 Indi had three great marks but cheated the long water mark...probably took her out of first but she is a finalist and finished without a handle. Way to go Indi!


----------



## pam ingham

Huge congratulations for all who make it to the National Retriever Championship and to survive to the 10th is an incredible feat and hopefully they will all complete the test and be 'finalists'. As an aside, this test is a similar location to the 10th series of the 2008 NRC - the far left bird wasn't there, instead a far right bird was used and more water was taken, but basically very similar. It was bitterly cold that day and a stiff wind was blowing - today the weather Gods were more considerate! All winners - but only one walks away with the blue -wonder who??


----------



## rsfavor

jenbrowndvm said:


> Word from the field - Pete did awesome! Congrats Bob, Steve, Lynn, and Jennell !


This should wrap up the Purina high point dog for Pete and Steve!


----------



## David Colwell

Congrats to Ed, Lauren and Martha and to all those who qualified. 
David


----------



## BonMallari

rsfavor said:


> This should wrap up the Purina high point dog for Pete and Steve!


he is one good looking dog....


----------



## dogcommand

Wow, congratulations to Lauren and Slider...finishing two Nationals in one year. What a team!


----------



## 2tall

joeharris said:


> #96 Indi had three great marks but cheated the long water mark...probably took her out of first but she is a finalist and finished without a handle. Way to go Indi!


Joe, blog just said Indy took all the water. ?????


----------



## 3blackdogs

48 did it, 16 did it


----------



## BonMallari

I must commend the RN for making the effort to show each of the Finalists pictures of the dog and handler...nice to put a face with each dog


----------



## TroyFeeken

BonMallari said:


> he is one good looking dog....


He's a sweetheart of a dog as well. Moose sized lap dog. Finalist in last year's National and 8 or 9 series in this springs National Am as well.


----------



## pam ingham

It may have been mentioned earlier but it's pretty cool that a mom-son team are in the 10th!!


----------



## moscowitz

Am I missing something here but "Guide" number 41 in finals Canadian National & National Amat champion!!!!


----------



## joeharris

2tall said:


> Joe, blog just said Indy took all the water. ?????


Darlene called me and said she cheated the water???


----------



## Breck

jeff t. said:


> Yes, and Windy's success also reminds me of the pleasure she brought to her original owner Marvin Blount, now deceased



Marvin Blount. Think she's in the holding blind in this pic.


----------



## BonMallari

Gotta give credit to the "grey faced lady" in Windy...she just keeps winning trials and finishing Nationals....could she have one more title in her tiara


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

You could not slap this smile off my face right now !!!


----------



## DaveHare

BonMallari said:


> Gotta give credit to the "grey faced lady" in Windy...she just keeps winning trials and finishing Nationals....could she have one more title in her tiara


Bon, she has run a great trial!! IT could be her or Guide , or one of the Farmer team. I think I will have a shot of Crown and put one of those great Omaha Steaks on ,and wait for the Winner
Dave Hare


----------



## RockyDog

Jacki ran a great trial!


----------



## Cowtown

Gunzer and Colonel?


----------



## Susan

Congratulations to Jean Wu and Jacki!. Also to all the others that just finished the National. Jean has joined our training group when she visits her family in San Diego. It is so exciting watching them succeed at this level of competition. Well done!

--Susan Wing


----------



## Breck

edit.....
OH yes, I did missread Susan's post. Still waiting for the winner


----------



## joeharris

Breck said:


> Wow a chocolate bitch won! Very nice looking in the blog pic too. Congratulations to Jean and handler John and the other's who played a part the new NFC's training.


Have they announced it? Nothing on blog site.


----------



## Charles C.

joeharris said:


> Have they announced it? Nothing on blog site.


I think he might have misunderstood the previous post.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

BonMallari said:


> I must commend the RN for making the effort to show each of the Finalists pictures of the dog and handler...nice to put a face with each dog



I agree. Really helps immensely knowing who is who. RN did a really nice job!!


----------



## dogcommand

I would like to add to that and thank the RN bloggers for a difficult job Well Done!


----------



## Judy Chute

I would agree as well  Thank you for all the effort....so enjoyable from afar..

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute

BonMallari said:


> Gotta give credit to the "grey faced lady" in Windy...she just keeps winning trials and finishing Nationals....could she have one more title in her tiara


She does her work like a "pro"! Love the pictures of her at line looking out..."got it so ship me" !! Martha's Tub?..Ledford as well? 

Lots of great dog work..it has been a pleasure following the posts and pictures..

Judy


----------



## RJW

Guide is going to be awfully tough to beat. Congrats to all who made finalists.


----------



## Mike W.

Come on Bo Ford!!!

Eleven 5-day old pups rooting for their 1/2 brother with their eyes closed.


----------



## jenbrowndvm

Congratulations pete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

Kudos to all the Amateurs that ran their dogs up against the best pros in the country....especially those Amateurs that are Finalists...well done


----------



## 3blackdogs

Congrats to #88 NFC Pete


----------



## Charles C.

Congrats to Pete. Obviously a phenomenal dog.


----------



## 3blackdogs

And to his owner Bob Z, Steve Yozamp, Lynn Troy and all the rest of team Pete - Wonderful job!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Whoo hoo Congrats !!!!!!!!


----------



## joeharris

RJW said:


> Guide is going to be awfully tough to beat. Congrats to all who made finalists.


Guide will be tough to beat, Wendy will be tough to beat, Pete will be tough to beat, Indy will be tough to beat, OH...the winner is PETE! Congrats


----------



## EdA

3blackdogs said:


> Congrats to #88 NFC Pete


A fine and deserving dog who regularly competes well at the National level, Purina high point open dog I believe, and his owner Bob Zylla and trainer Steve Yozamp are both first class guys, big Congratulations to Bob and Steve!


----------



## Annette

Congratulations to Pete and his owner and handler! Congrats to all the finalists!


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to Pete on winning the title, congrats to all the connections including breeders Frank and Rita Jones


----------



## backwater retrievers

Congrats to Steve & Big Pete. Bob is going crazy back in Georgia!!


----------



## John Lash

EdA said:


> A fine and deserving dog who regularly competes well at the National level, Purina high point open dog I believe, and his owner Bob Zylla and trainer Steve Yozamp are both first class guys, big Congratulations to Bob and Steve!


Kind of answers the question, "Who would you rather breed to, the top Open dog or the NFC?"

And, I believe he was a finalist the last two years too.


----------



## rsfavor

Congrats to NFC Pete, Steve Yozamp and Bob Zylla!!!! Congrats also to Frank and Rita Jones for the breeding producing Pete. I just got off the phone with them and they are understandably excited as well.


----------



## Judy Chute

What a great honor...Congratulations to "NFC Pete"..and his entire team! 

Also, congratulations to everyone that qualified, that trialed, and the finalists..as well. 

Brought lots of excitment and enjoyment..admiration..and makes one dream!

Best to all..

Judy


----------



## RJW

joeharris said:


> Guide will be tough to beat, Wendy will be tough to beat, Pete will be tough to beat, Indy will be tough to beat, OH...the winner is PETE! Congrats



Did those others have a year like Guide had? Congrats to the winner!!! Awesome job and well done.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Congrats to ALL who Qualified for The National, ALL Finalists, & the new NFC. Way to go NFC Pete. Incredible dog. Maybe he will finally start being the sire of some litters.


----------



## Mike W.

Congratulations to Steve Yozamp and Pete.

Thanks to everyone who volunteered their time to make this event happen. It is an enormous undertaking, and everyone's efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## duxbac

Congrats to all who participated especially the finalists and even more so to Pelican Pete team.
Noticed that Pete is linebred DARE to DREAM. Cosmo seems to be the grandsire of a lot of great dogs lately.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Congrats to the winner and finalists. Many thanks to RN for providing us with commentary on the Blog, the pics etc. Enjoyed it immensely. Thanks everyone for their comments.


----------



## kjrice

Congrats to Team Pete!


----------



## zeus3925

Way to go Bob and Steve. Zeus and Titan pass along their kudos as well!! See ya in training.


----------



## Jeff Atkinson

RN, excellent job on the blog and congrats to Team Pete! The videos were a nice touch.


----------



## pam ingham

Gotta love a 'talking dog' -thanks to the news for posting the video of 'Pete' celebrating!! Not enough can be said about the caliber of dogs that are even qualified - isn't it fun - and it does seem like they all have such great personalities-!! There is a wonderful story behind every dog, just wish there was time and space to tell them all!!


----------



## bfarmer

Congratulations to all the Finalists and to NFC Pete! Thank you to the judges and all the workers that made it possible!


----------



## JustinS

A big congratulations to Steve and Pete as well as to all the other national qualifiers amazing dogs and handlers


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Congrats to all, especially Team Pete!

Aaron*


----------



## Tim West

that Pete certainly is a handsome dog! Congrats to Dr. Ed and Holland, Lauren and Slider, Tubb and Martha and John. Lots of great dogs running in our neck of the woods. Congrats to Chili too. Nice National Mike!

Thanks to all who helped put it on and did the hard work!


----------



## moscowitz

The coverage of Nationals was the best I have ever seen and i thank you for your hard work on the blog. It was great. I hope it remains like that.


----------



## Karen McCullah

Did they ever say who the "mystery hand" is? The one with the ring on it??


----------



## JS

Lainee, THANKS once again for your part in the play-by-play coverage of the National. 

Obviously it takes a lot of time and work and it's appreciated by all here. Good on ya'!

JS


----------



## RJW

I thought it was great coverage all around even with the mishaps. It is indeed interesting when you get dogs of that type of talent together to run, it is always a tossup who will come out on top and I think that is what makes it so interesting and fun in my opinion. And again, congrats to Pete and his owners a job well done and obviously deserving. Also a huge congrats to all the finalists for making it all way to the end. And yet another congrats to those that were even elgible to run in the NRC. To me that is huge in its own right.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Congratulations Pete Zylla, Bob, Steve, Lynn and breeders Rita and Frank Jones! Pete is a wonderful dog. He lives in the house at Steve's and at home. Bob is a regular guy with one great dog, who shows up in his PT Cruiser and kicks our butts a lot of weekends! Pete is a force with Bob and with Steve. Pete's trial record speaks for itself.


2011, 2 Open wins, 17.5 points. 1 Amateur win, 9.5 points.
2012, 5 Open wins, 38.5 points. 2 Amateur wins, 11 points.
Career Points (per RetrieverResults.com) 94. Pete had 39 Derby points. Thank you Retriever Results for the providing great reports on the dogs.!

I believe the NFC points make Pete the 2012 High Point Open dog and the Purina High Point dog!! WHOO HOO!

Congratulations to all the Finalists!!


----------



## Darin Westphal

Congratulations to "Team Pete" for one tremendous year!!!! And not to be overlooked are all the Finalists who also endured 10 challenging series to make it to the end! Dr. Ed, Lauren, Paul and everyone else.....congratulations on a terrific run!!


----------



## JusticeDog

They don't call him "Perfect Pete" for nothing!  Congrats to Pete, Bob, Steve, Lynn, Frank & Rita!


----------



## AmiableLabs

Karen McCullah said:


> Did they ever say who the "mystery hand" is? The one with the ring on it??


QFT.

There were a lot of unanswered "trivia" questions asked of the blog readers.


----------



## drbobsd

Bob,

I cannot express my happiness for you, Pete and your training team! I remember you bitching about an Amat waterblind in Fargo this summer. 

No more complaining ever about your amazing buddy OK? I will not tolerate it.

Congrats to all who Qualified.




HiRollerlabs said:


> Congratulations Pete Zylla, Bob, Steve, Lynn and breeders Rita and Frank Jones! Pete is a wonderful dog. He lives in the house at Steve's and at home. Bob is a regular guy with one great dog, who shows up in his PT Cruiser and kicks our butts a lot of weekends! Pete is a force with Bob and with Steve. Pete's trial record speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> 2011, 2 Open wins, 17.5 points. 1 Amateur win, 9.5 points.
> 2012, 5 Open wins, 38.5 points. 2 Amateur wins, 11 points.
> Career Points (per RetrieverResults.com) 94. Pete had 39 Derby points. Thank you Retriever Results for the providing great reports on the dogs.!
> 
> I believe the NFC points make Pete the 2012 High Point Open dog and the Purina High Point dog!! WHOO HOO!
> 
> Congratulations to all the Finalists!!


----------



## TroyFeeken

Huge congratulations to Bob and Pete. He's a very special dog and Steve Yozamp has done a tremendous job of training him and his owner. Bob and Steve train together almost every day and Bob commonly helps out at trials. Bob talks a lot a the flier station and is one heck of a crack shot. And to think that Pete sired I believe his first an only litter this summer. 

Way to go team Outback Retrievers!


----------



## Granddaddy

Yep, congrats to all. It's an achievement to be qualified to even run the nat'l. To compete well over 10 series, even more so. Again, congrats to all. And a special shout out to Wendy, who's won it and who just keeps keeping on at 10 1/2 yrs & her handler, Ken Neil. She is just consistently tough, week after week. Those kind don't come around very often.


----------



## EdA

There were 2 pairs of Finalists that were unique and could possibly be firsts. Can you name them and their relationship?


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> There were 2 pairs of Finalists that were unique and could possibly be firsts. Can you name them and their relationship?


Mother > Son: Windy and Tubby

not sure of the other


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Litter mate finalists Holland and Dottie?

Mother /son finalists Windy and Tubb?

Parent finalists Sally and Slider? (She's due 12/10/12 so the pups just finished their first National too!)

Or am I way off? 

Congratulations to all the qualifiers, finalists, and especially Team Pete! Pete loved his steak at the winner's party!

It was an exhausting yet exhilarating week and thanks to everyone who worked hard to make it happen, and to the judges for dedicating two grueling weeks to the sport.


----------



## EdA

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Litter mate finalists Holland and Dottie?
> 
> Mother /son finalists Windy and Tubb?
> 
> Parent finalists Sally and Slider? (She's due 12/10/12 so the pups just finished their first National too!)
> 
> Or am I way off?
> 
> Congratulations to all the qualifiers, finalists, and especially Team Pete! Pete loved his steak at the winner's party!
> 
> It was an exhausting yet exhilarating week and thanks to everyone who worked hard to make it happen, and to the judges for dedicating two grueling weeks to the sport.


We have a winner my two and one I didn't know about.

Mother #40 Windy and son #48 Tubb in his first National Championship Stake

Littermates #50 Dottie and #76 Holland both in their first National Championship Stake

and the one I didn't know about sire #15 Slider and dam #79 Sally, maybe both at their first National Championship Stake too?

How cool is that?


----------



## zipmarc

EdA said:


> We have a winner my two and one I didn't know about.
> 
> Mother #40 Windy and son #48 Tubb in his first National Championship Stake
> 
> Littermates #50 Dottie and #76 Holland both in their first National Championship Stake
> 
> and the one I didn't know about sire #15 Slider and dam #79 Sally, maybe both at their first National Championship Stake too?
> 
> How cool is that?


Fantastic and congratulations to all !


----------



## EdA

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Parent finalists Sally and Slider? (She's due 12/10/12 so the pups just finished their first National too!)


Well if they weren't all spoken for last week they surely are now!..


----------



## Gerard Rozas

Ed,
I watched part of the first series with Judy. When Pete came to the line to run - we walked up closer. She told me she really wanted to see Pete - that he was a real special dog.


----------



## pmw

As a matter of interest how old are the dogs that were finalists? Not being a Lab person but having heard debates about colour on here - only one yellow!


----------



## BonMallari

pmw said:


> As a matter of interest how old are the dogs that were finalists? Not being a Lab person but having heard debates about colour on here - only one yellow!



the oldest was Windy at almost if not at age 11, and the youngest was Indi and she is just under 3..I think


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Litter mate finalists Holland and Dottie?
> 
> Mother /son finalists Windy and Tubb?
> 
> Parent finalists Sally and Slider? (She's due 12/10/12 so the pups just finished their first National too!)
> 
> Or am I way off?
> 
> Congratulations to all the qualifiers, finalists, and especially Team Pete! Pete loved his steak at the winner's party!
> 
> It was an exhausting yet exhilarating week and thanks to everyone who worked hard to make it happen, and to the judges for dedicating two grueling weeks to the sport.


Wow that is really something! Pups!!.
Congrats to you and Slider. It was great following the event.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU

Way to go PETE,STEVE, LYNN & BOB!!!!!! not to mention Rita & Frank that Planted the seed! One heck of a *DOG, *Not to mention the humans Pete said he wanted to Love!!


Congrats,

Dennis & Cruger


----------



## AmiableLabs

BonMallari said:


> the oldest was Windy at almost if not at age 11, and the youngest was Indi and she is just under 3..I think


Who were the oldest and youngest handlers?


----------



## Steve Shaver

Gerard Rozas said:


> Ed,
> I watched part of the first series with Judy. When Pete came to the line to run - we walked up closer. She told me she really wanted to see Pete - that he was a real special dog.




Boy you aint a kiddin there. Just looked up his record on EE and he's been tearin it up. It's almost like he won two nationals.
Here's what he's done recently.
8/31 - Am 4th

9/7 - open 1st and Am 4th

9/14 - open 1st

9/28 - open 1st 

10/5 - open 1st

10/19 - open 2nd.... Must not have been feeling good that day

10/26 - open 1st

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BonMallari

AmiableLabs said:


> Who were the oldest and youngest handlers?



Youngest would have to be the two ladies, either Ty Rorem or Lauren Hays.....wont even guess on the oldest


----------



## DKR

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Litter mate finalists Holland and Dottie?
> 
> Mother /son finalists Windy and Tubb?
> 
> Parent finalists Sally and Slider? (She's due 12/10/12 so the pups just finished their first National too!)
> 
> Or am I way off?
> 
> Congratulations to all the qualifiers, finalists, and especially Team Pete! Pete loved his steak at the winner's party!
> 
> It was an exhausting yet exhilarating week and thanks to everyone who worked hard to make it happen, and to the judges for dedicating two grueling weeks to the sport.


We were lucky enough to be there for the end of the 9th and most of the 10th. Absolutely an amazing experience.


----------



## Joby

Cudos to the person doing the updates.....Top notch and over the top, fer sure!!!:BIG:


----------



## EdA

pmw said:


> As a matter of interest how old are the dogs that were finalists? Not being a Lab person but having heard debates about colour on here - only one yellow!


The National issue of Retriever News will have some statistics including the average age of the starters which typically is +\-7 years old.


----------



## MooseGooser

EdA said:


> We have a winner my two and one I didn't know about.
> 
> Mother #40 Windy and son #48 Tubb in his first National Championship Stake
> 
> Littermates #50 Dottie and #76 Holland both in their first National Championship Stake
> 
> and the one I didn't know about sire #15 Slider and dam #79 Sally, maybe both at their first National Championship Stake too?
> 
> How cool is that?



Congrats Dr.Ed 
Holland is one amazing dog.

Gooser


----------



## EdA

MooseGooser said:


> Congrats Dr.Ed
> Holland is one amazing dog.
> 
> Gooser


and you can correctly boast that you got to run him one(?) time.


----------



## MooseGooser

Yes!!!

It was a huge thrill for me.

I will never forget it..

Gooser


----------



## Howard N

EdA said:


> and you can correctly boast that you got to run him one(?) time.


Whew, I'm glad Holland was able to recover. 

Congrats Dr. Ed.


----------



## pmw

Wow - 11 or nearly 11 is amazing to hold it together for so many days. Wonder how he/she was kept fit.


----------



## Rainmaker

pmw said:


> Wow - 11 or nearly 11 is amazing to hold it together for so many days. Wonder how he/she was kept fit.


Windy was 11 in July. I got to see her run this summer, she sure doesn't look her age. Pretty cool to see a dog like her still going out and smashing a test, having fun with her people, while her kids are not doing too shabby either. Congratulations to Ken & Brenda on another great National and to all the Finalists, Holland, quite a ride for him and Dr. Ed. And to Pete, saw him a few times, what a dog, congratulations to his people, heck of a season!


----------



## zipmarc

Steve Shaver said:


> Boy you aint a kiddin there. Just looked up his record on EE and he's been tearin it up. It's almost like he won two nationals.
> Here's what he's done recently.
> 8/31 - Am 4th
> 
> 9/7 - open 1st and Am 4th
> 
> 9/14 - open 1st
> 
> 9/28 - open 1st
> 
> 10/5 - open 1st
> 
> 10/19 - open 2nd.... Must not have been feeling good that day
> 
> 10/26 - open 1st
> 
> All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pete certainly was building up to the National as shown by his ascending performance from September onwards. The timing couldn't have been better, as Rex would have said.


----------



## Old School Labs

EdA said:


> and you can correctly boast that you got to run him one(?) time.



I too can boast this, and he is quite the fun one to handle. Good luck in the coming year Ed, hope to see you this spring or sooner if you come on this way.


----------



## John Montenieri

Dr. Ed,
Congrats to you and Holland. He's a wonderful dog and You've had great success with him. Keep trucking brother. Also hope to see you this coming year.

John M


----------



## Bob Zylla

I would like to thank everybody for all their support and well wishes. It was a team effort. Pete and I are grateful for all the hard work and dedication to accomplish a lifetime dream. Thank you all trialers and dog lovers for following "Perfect" Pete through his journey. Special thanks to Steve, Lynn, and Dr. Jennell -we couldn't have done it without you. 

Bob and Pete


----------



## Becky Mills

A huge congratulations to Team Pete! Bob, Pete, Steve, Lynn and Dr. Jennell, we are thrilled for you!


----------



## fetchbrowndog

Just a FINAL thought on PAGE 64 of this thread......THANK YOU to the four companies that sponsored the blog. Even though we all support these companies through out the year.....THEY did not have to give money to the 'cause'.. yes great advertisement for them. However....without these companies...these FOUR companies would we have the great time in reading day to day coverage and moment by moment long distance thrills.... Sure...somehow....but along with the GREAT team from the Ret. news.....the sponsors were pretty great themselves..... please remember them through out the year in your dog needs. THANK YOU SPONSORS!


----------

